# Tengo otro valor que me ha dado señal de entrada"SOLARIA"



## Depeche (4 Ago 2013)

Llevo un tiempo siguiendo este valor que estaba formando un triángulo de acumulación,bajo mi punto de vista ya está preparado para tener un tirón al alza.
Creo que en los próximos dias tirará para arriba.
De momento no puedo entrar en el,pero lo seguiré de cerca.


----------



## eloy_85 (4 Ago 2013)

que te parece barclays como inversion conservadora a medio


----------



## Depeche (4 Ago 2013)

eloy_85 dijo:


> que te parece barclays como inversion conservadora a medio



no me gusta


----------



## MarioConde (4 Ago 2013)

Pues según mis cálculos se avecina una corrección (y bastante gorda) en las próximas jornadas. Veremos qué sucede...


----------



## Cordoba (4 Ago 2013)

A que precio se puede ir? Sobre todo por saber el riesgo que se asumiría en caso de entrar.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Ago 2013)

hmmm... No pinta del todo mal. Voy a trastear un poquito con este valor


----------



## HisHoliness (4 Ago 2013)

Yo acabo de entrar en Fersa, Depeche, que te parece?


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2013)

Fersa saltó esta semana al alza,a mi me gusta más Solaria,pero con FERSA si sabes salir a tiempo puedes ganar dinero.


----------



## Cordoba (5 Ago 2013)

Sabrías decir el objetivo a conseguir?


----------



## Depeche (5 Ago 2013)

No, no tengo ni idea


----------



## alimon (5 Ago 2013)

Cuidado con ese chicharro que no es campofrío.

En el hilo del IBEX se habló sobre ello, y se recomendaba ni acercarse.

Es más, recuerdo algún mensaje en plan, mejor estar fuera y lejos "no puedo decir mas".

Lo que no quita que para unas plusvalías a corto plazo pueda valer.


----------



## Deshollinador (6 Ago 2013)

De momento un ocho por ciento de subida, lo has cablao Depeche!!!


----------



## Depeche (6 Ago 2013)

Pues si, me alegro por los que habeis entrado, que se que hay alguno que me ha enviado privado.
Yo no he podido entrar,una pena.


----------



## Robopoli (6 Ago 2013)

Muchas gracias Depeche!
Ahora me arrepiendo de no haberle enchufado más pasta pero así funciona esto


----------



## BlueLaser (6 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Pues si, me alegro por los que habeis entrado, que se que hay alguno que me ha enviado privado.
> Yo no he podido entrar,una pena.



Eres un tio con un metodo fiable al anunciar subidas y..., por suerte para todos..., no mucho al anunciar debacles :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2013)

Ya he estudiado el valor a fondo, y me he llevado una gran sorpresa, lo veo muy alcista, supongo que se va a volver a poner de moda todo lo relacionado con la energía solar.
Según mis estudios sobre el valor de Solaria,la acción llegará a un precio mínimo de 1,20 euros antes de final de año, pero dicha tendencia alcista no parará hasta los 2,50 euros incluso puede llegar a 3 euros tranquilamente.
Eso supone mucho margen de beneficio desde precios actuales, ese nivel de 2,50 euros lo podría alcanzar en un plazo máximo de 1 año, quizá para mayo como muy tarde.
En cuanto me deshaga de Campofrio no descarto entrar en SOLARIA.
Al igual que Jazztel en su día, este valor lo veo alcista y con mucho potencial.


----------



## ninfireblade (8 Ago 2013)

Depeche, ¿ no crees que las nuevas leyes que penalizan la produccion de energia con placas solares, las subvenciones que han quitado a los productores de energia solar, etc, podria afectar muy negativamente a Solaria ?


----------



## Depeche (8 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Depeche, ¿ no crees que las nuevas leyes que penalizan la produccion de energia con placas solares, las subvenciones que han quitado a los productores de energia solar, etc, podria afectar muy negativamente a Solaria ?



No,no lo creo. En su momento interesaba sacar noticias negativas porque el valor tenía que estar bajo,ahora ha cambiado la tendencia, y empezarán a salir noticias positivas poco a poco,el mercado funciona así, manipulación de opinión de las masas.


----------



## itaka (8 Ago 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Depeche, ¿ no crees que las nuevas leyes que penalizan la produccion de energia con placas solares, las subvenciones que han quitado a los productores de energia solar, etc, podria afectar muy negativamente a Solaria ?



creo que perjudican más al pequeño productor que quiere ser independiente de una compañia electrica


----------



## malcom1986 (8 Ago 2013)

Hola Depeche, el precio para entrar de ahora 0,65€ es bueno no?

Aludos y gracias por tus comentarios!


----------



## begginer (13 Ago 2013)

dentro a 0,65 € con poco capital...... a ver

gracias depeche


----------



## Algas (13 Ago 2013)

begginer dijo:


> dentro a 0,65 € con poco capital...... a ver
> 
> gracias depeche



¿Por qué entras ahora?, este chicharro pegó el subidón el día que lo cantó Depeche, pero ahora... es un valor muy peligroso, ¿por qué has entrado?, ¿has visto las fechas de los mensajes?


----------



## Cordoba (13 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya he estudiado el valor a fondo, y me he llevado una gran sorpresa, lo veo muy alcista, supongo que se va a volver a poner de moda todo lo relacionado con la energía solar.
> Según mis estudios sobre el valor de Solaria,la acción llegará a un precio mínimo de 1,20 euros antes de final de año, pero dicha tendencia alcista no parará hasta los 2,50 euros incluso puede llegar a 3 euros tranquilamente.
> Eso supone mucho margen de beneficio desde precios actuales, ese nivel de 2,50 euros lo podría alcanzar en un plazo máximo de 1 año, quizá para mayo como muy tarde.
> En cuanto me deshaga de Campofrio no descarto entrar en SOLARIA.
> Al igual que Jazztel en su día, este valor lo veo alcista y con mucho potencial.



Algas con todo el cariño imagino que ha entrado motivado por este mensaje, yo también entraría.


----------



## begginer (13 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Algas con todo el cariño imagino que ha entrado motivado por este mensaje, yo también entraría.



Ahí le has dado, córdoba. Aún así, ha sido poco capital.


----------



## Valdetronco (13 Ago 2013)

No estaría afectado negativamente por la reforma eléctrica?


----------



## Algas (13 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Algas con todo el cariño imagino que ha entrado motivado por este mensaje, yo también entraría.



Comprendo.
La cuestión es que por fundamentales (la estudié bastante), SOLARIA es una empresa horrible. No tiene nada que ver con campofrío o jazztel. 

Otra cosa es entrar por análisis técnico, en operaciones a corto plazo o tiempo definido. Es algo totalmente distinto. Entras, recoges y sales.

Mi duda está en si ese potencial de subida aún continua. 
De hecho, parte de las grandes subidas que ha tenido ha sido por el asunto de los aranceles de la unión europea a las placas solares chinas. La pregunta es cuánto se va a poder explotar esto. 

Aquí las pistas las da el análisis técnico, a ver qué se cuenta Depeche .


----------



## Depeche (13 Ago 2013)

Has hecho una buena compra,ahora solo hay que esperar el momento,y creo que no tardará,está actuando según lo previsto.


----------



## BlueLaser (13 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Has hecho una buena compra,ahora solo hay que esperar el momento,y creo que no tardará,está actuando según lo previsto.



Depeche, debes tener el buzón "petao" de mensajes, hay gente que espera respuesta al suyo y está "nervioso" por si el nuevo valor salta mañana mismo :


----------



## Depeche (14 Ago 2013)

Me quedan 21 por responder,es agotador,ya que a pesar de que hago copiar y pegar de la respuesta,tengo que esperar 1 minuto entre mensaje y mensaje.


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Me quedan 21 por responder,es agotador,ya que a pesar de que hago copiar y pegar de la respuesta,tengo que esperar 1 minuto entre mensaje y mensaje.



Si la respuesta es la misma puedes enviar a todos el mismo mensaje escribiendo sus nicks separados por punto y coma :


----------



## HisHoliness (14 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Me quedan 21 por responder,es agotador,ya que a pesar de que hago copiar y pegar de la respuesta,tengo que esperar 1 minuto entre mensaje y mensaje.



Depeche delega. que los foreros transmitan tu mensaje a los demás.


----------



## Algas (14 Ago 2013)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Depeche delega. que los foreros transmitan tu mensaje a los demás.



Que tus apóstoles difundan tu palabra... :XX:


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Ago 2013)

Sigues viendolo un valor con potencial de subida? 
A corto o a medio? 
Gracias!


----------



## Depeche (14 Ago 2013)

Lo veo con potencial,pero tiene que cerrar un triángulo,quizá tarde más de lo esperado, un par de semanas hasta romper otra vez al alza.


----------



## BlueLaser (14 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Lo veo con potencial,pero tiene que cerrar un triángulo,quizá tarde más de lo esperado, un par de semanas hasta romper otra vez al alza.



Esto podría tener algún impacto en la cotización del valor o en el sector?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-energia-solar-a-precio-casi-regalado.html


----------



## itaka (14 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Esto podría tener algún impacto en la cotización del valor o en el sector?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-energia-solar-a-precio-casi-regalado.html



sobre esto no se que decirte, igual me equivoco, pero teniendo en cuenta que la reforma energetica esta hecha a la medida para evitar el autoconsumo electrico, puede hacer más rentable los avances tecnologicos de este tipo la producción de energia solar a las empresas solares. 

por otro lado, el tema egipto puede afectar negativamente a la importación de petroleo por el tema del canal de suez, si estalla una guerra civil que tiene toda la pinta que va por allí la cosa, el barril supongo que subira y hara más rentable la producción de energia solar. 


no estoy en solaria.


----------



## Depeche (16 Ago 2013)

SOLARIA subiendo un 6%

---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 12:21 ----------

Próxima parada 1 euros,incluso 1,20 euros


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> SOLARIA subiendo un 6%
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ago-2013 at 12:21 ----------
> 
> Próxima parada 1 euros,incluso 1,20 euros



Cual crees que es el precio para salirse? O tiene tal volatilidad que "todo es posible"? Gracias, y ya se que no tienes una bola de cristal ni lees las hojitas de té )


----------



## ninfireblade (19 Ago 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Cual crees que es el precio para salirse?



+1

+10 caracteres


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2013)

Sigue subiendo,no le veo resistencia antes de 1 euro.


----------



## Depeche (19 Ago 2013)

Enhorabuena a los que entrasteis haciendome caso, disfrutad de las subidas,yo por desgracia me quedé fuera, pero me alegro de haber ayudado a gente a ganar dinero.


----------



## BlueLaser (19 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que entrasteis haciendome caso, disfrutad de las subidas,yo por desgracia me quedé fuera, pero me alegro de haber ayudado a gente a ganar dinero.



Eso te pasa por ponerte hasta el culo de plata


----------



## Cordoba (19 Ago 2013)

Por no haber entrado, no es problema, sería justo compartir ganancias con Depeche, yo estoy dispuesto , al fin y al cabo nos ha hecho ganar con sus conocimientos.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Ago 2013)

No veo que me deis muchas gracias por lo que acabo de decir, pues lo dicho, he estado meditando lo que dije anteriormente y me ratifico, creo que deberíamos compensar el hecho de que el maestro depeche no haya podido entrar en solaría, y planteo ceder parte de nuestras ganancias, que al fin y al cabo también son suyas.
Aquellos que estéis dispuestos al tema lo sabree a través de los gracias que le deis a este mensaje, y luego determinamos entre los que queremos, cuanto y como hacérselo llegar.
Creoq je sobre todo es justo, no planteo abrís debate estéril, yo lo voy a hacer porque quiero....... Saludos y pensadlo.


----------



## Deshollinador (19 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los que entrasteis haciendome caso, disfrutad de las subidas,yo por desgracia me quedé fuera, pero me alegro de haber ayudado a gente a ganar dinero.





Thanks Maestro


----------



## Garrafón (19 Ago 2013)

Joder Depeche, hoy me he acordado de ti, yo estoy en Abengoa, Sacyr y Deoleo pero cuando he visto el subidón de Solaria he flipao.
Aquí mas de uno te debería invitar a una buena cena.


Pd: hasta en Bolsia les has dejado descuadrados y mira que allí se curran unos análisis de tésis.


----------



## Valdetronco (19 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Por no haber entrado, no es problema, sería justo compartir ganancias con Depeche, yo estoy dispuesto , al fin y al cabo nos ha hecho ganar con sus conocimientos.



Ni entré, ni invierto, pero me parece legítimo lo que plantea nuestro amigo.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No veo que me deis muchas gracias por lo que acabo de decir, pues lo dicho, he estado meditando lo que dije anteriormente y me ratifico, creo que deberíamos compensar el hecho de que el maestro depeche no haya podido entrar en solaría, y planteo ceder parte de nuestras ganancias, que al fin y al cabo también son suyas.
> Aquellos que estéis dispuestos al tema lo sabree a través de los gracias que le deis a este mensaje, y luego determinamos entre los que queremos, cuanto y como hacérselo llegar.
> Creoq je sobre todo es justo, no planteo abrís debate estéril, yo lo voy a hacer porque quiero....... Saludos y pensadlo.



Es de bien nacido ser agradecido como dice el refrán y es cierto que surge un agradecimiento cuando te producen algún bien y mas cuando comparten contigo un valor. 

Con este mensaje quiero expresar mi gratitud y reconocimiento hacia Depeche.

Veo mucho silencio ante el mensaje del conforero *Cordoba*, silencio que no mostráis algunos para pedir consejos dentro del hilo constantemente (pedirle consejos a un Broker a ver que os cuestas y que acierte) y detrás de vuestras preguntas siempre tenéis una respuesta y en el mejor de los casos *"CASH EN VUESTROS BOLSILLOS"*.

La gratitud en silencio no sirve para nada y al final este hilo esta creado para un fin recaudatorio.

Por otro lado, estoy convencido que muchos agradecéis y ofrecéis por privado, pero no esta mal hacerlo en abierto y mostrar vuestro mas sincero agradecimiento a *DEPECHE * acompañado de una compensación económica, al final es nuestro *BROKER CON BOLA DE CRISTAL* y que nos dure mucho tiempo.

*Cordoba * cuenta con mi granito de arena....


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ago 2013)

Mis ganancias se reducen de momento a unos 30€ antes de impuestos porque como creo que dije en su día pude meter poquito. De todas formas.... vamos... que yo invito a unas cañas y lo que haga falta 
Por otro lado la gracia de los foros es que se comparte información de forma desinteresada y gratuita. Si empezamos así ¿Cómo se cuantifica lo que hay que dar a alguien por compartir una estrategia de inversión que pueda ayudar a hacer dinero? ¿Y si el resultado del consejo es negativo?
Lo dicho que yo agradezco los consejos de unos y otros. Unos los seguiré y otros no pero sobre todo espero que aquí se siga compartiendo información de la mejor forma posible y cada uno aporte hasta donde pueda aportar sin esperar mucho a cambio excepto gratitud o unas cañas un día tonto.
Saludos


----------



## Metal12 (20 Ago 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mis ganancias se reducen de momento a unos 30€ antes de impuestos porque como creo que dije en su día pude meter poquito. De todas formas.... vamos... que yo invito a unas cañas y lo que haga falta
> Por otro lado la gracia de los foros es que se comparte información de forma desinteresada y gratuita. Si empezamos así ¿Cómo se cuantifica lo que hay que dar a alguien por compartir una estrategia de inversión que pueda ayudar a hacer dinero? ¿Y si el resultado del consejo es negativo?
> Lo dicho que yo agradezco los consejos de unos y otros. Unos los seguiré y otros no pero sobre todo espero que aquí se siga compartiendo información de la mejor forma posible y cada uno aporte hasta donde pueda aportar sin esperar mucho a cambio excepto gratitud o unas cañas un día tonto.
> Saludos




Entiendo que esa aptitud es la finalidad de todo esto, si tu pagas las cañas yo pago la comida y *Cordoba *la Putas que son mas caras y al final es quien a iniciado esto, falta el que pague la farla y nuestro querido *Depeche *tiene fiesta garantizada. 

Pero no descarto, si es necesario pagar como Broker a Depeche......


----------



## Robopoli (20 Ago 2013)

Pues ni para cañas casi.... Hoy de momento fostión del 4% así que pasamos a ganar 16€ antes de impuestos, o lo que es lo mismo, 12€ con algo después de Montoro pase la apisonadora


----------



## ninfireblade (20 Ago 2013)

A mi estos actos de generosidad con el dinero los demas me recuerda a algun personaje que no voy a nombrar. Si alguien siente que le debe pagar a Depeche, que le pague y punto pero no se a que viene una propuesta en el foro para que los demas tambien paguen. Yo soy el primero en agradecerle a Depeche que ponga sus opiniones y consejos en el foro pero cada uno es libre de arriesgar su dinero o no. Del mismo modo que si el pronostico no se cumpliera las perdidas se las iba a comer el inversor.


----------



## Depeche (20 Ago 2013)

Pequeña corrección hoy en Solaria,pero corrección muy sana,la tendencia alcista sigue intacta. El valor ha bajado para apoyarse en lo que antes era resistencia, que ahora es soporte. Para los que estáis dentro no veo motivos de preocupación ni para vender.


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Ago 2013)

Primero: Ya comente ayer que iba a un lugar de poca cobertura. Por eso mi falta de respuesta.

Segundo: Ya cuando Jazztel (y eso que entre tarde) le dije a Depeche que si se ponia como broker contase conmigo. Creo que esa deberia ser la opcion, mas que lo de putas o farlopa.

Tercero: Salvo los que invertis del orden de 50 k€, al resto las plusvis de un valor y las perdidas de otro dejan un beneficio "esperado" que no es como para tirar cohetes. Recalco lo de "esperado".

Cuarto: Cuando/si se vendan titulos y esas plusvis sean reales entonces cada cual que haga lo que crea conveniente, sean birras, whiskys, putas o barcos.

Depeche, tio, date de alta como broker...


----------



## merkax (20 Ago 2013)

Hoy hay una segunda oportunidad para los que estén fuera, están sobre 0.70 €


----------



## malayoscuro (20 Ago 2013)

Nuevamente agradezco a Depeche que comparta sus acertadas previsiones y sus análisis con todo el foro de forma desinteresada.

Me alegra muchísimo que compañeros de este foro puedan ganar dinero gracias a los consejos de Depeche.

No obstante me gustaría advertiros a todos, incluido a Depeche de que estos valores, jazztel, campofrío, solaria y codere son muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy ilíquidos y mueven normalmente una cantidad ridícula de acciones, por lo que si bien pueden saltar hacia arriba con facilidad, también pueden hacerlo hacia abajo dejando pillada a mucha gente por mucho tiempo. Estos valores cumplen a la perfección la definición de "chicharro" y tienen un riesgo que no debería ser ignorado.

Que no se interprete este mensaje como crítica a Depeche, nada más lejos de la realidad, lo único que quiero es pediros que seais prudentes, ajustéis stop-loss o al menos que no os despisteis mucho de las pantallas mientras estéis invertidos en ellos. 

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## bonobubble (20 Ago 2013)

es un valor interesante, quiza haya dado una segunda oportunidad
en los proximos dias lo veremos.


----------



## Algas (22 Ago 2013)

A ver qué tal, renquea, sube fuerte y baja con poco volumen... tiene un potencial de subida interesante, a ver si podemos ver los 1€ que dice Depeche


----------



## Algas (22 Ago 2013)

Ya está arreando otra vez... :Aplauso:


----------



## merkax (22 Ago 2013)

algas dijo:


> ya está arreando otra vez... :aplauso:



15:13 0,7450 +3.47%


----------



## Cordoba (23 Ago 2013)

Parece q le cuesta el 0,75, a ver si rompe.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (23 Ago 2013)

¿Alguien me puede decir que figura es la que teóricamente debería formar? Si es que está intentando formar alguna....
Estoy intentando aprender analisis técnico.
Gracias


----------



## Algas (26 Ago 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Parece q le cuesta el 0,75, a ver si rompe.



0,76 ahora mismo :Baile:


----------



## Depeche (26 Ago 2013)

Solaria lo está haciendo muy bien,está formando un banderín de acumulación para seguir subiendo por encima de 1 euro.


----------



## Cordoba (26 Ago 2013)

Te parecería locura volver a entrar? O crees q es ir a remolque?


----------



## Depeche (26 Ago 2013)

No me parece locura,ya te he dicho el recorrido mínimo que le veo


----------



## bonobubble (27 Ago 2013)

Deutsche Bank: Solar, distributed energy at 'major inflection point' : Renew Economy


----------



## Algas (27 Ago 2013)

Vaya bajada a 0,70 :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Kamui (27 Ago 2013)

Leches, no era buen día para entrar.


----------



## Depeche (27 Ago 2013)

Tiene que formar bandera,supongo que hasta el 3 de septiembre no iniciará el siguiente impulso alcista.


----------



## BlueLaser (27 Ago 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Tiene que formar bandera,supongo que hasta el 3 de septiembre no iniciará el siguiente impulso alcista.



Mientras no siga cayendo...

Porque tengo ahora mismo 3 valores "esto va parriba" y los 3 estan en rojo (choped, solecito, juego) :´(


----------



## Depeche (27 Ago 2013)

Tranquilo,todo acabará subiendo.


----------



## merkax (28 Ago 2013)

Hoy se mueve por debajo de 0,70€


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Te voy a poner una gráfica para tranquilizarte,a veces una imagen vale más que mil palabras.


----------



## Cordoba (28 Ago 2013)

Depeche confieso q hoy me siento en tus manos.


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Fijate que está formando un triángulo y ahora mismo está en la parte baja,la cosa está controlada,no tienes porque preocuparte,ahora está en zona de acumulación,yo si pudiera entraba ahora.


----------



## Kamui (28 Ago 2013)

Pues hoy también bajó...


----------



## Depeche (28 Ago 2013)

Cerró bien, tiene que firmar figura, hasta el día 2 o 3 de septiembre no creo que supere el 0.77
Lo està haciendo de libro, en la subidas como las bajadas hay ondas y sub ondas, si subiera de compte sin antidisturbis no seria bueno.


----------



## Kamui (29 Ago 2013)

Bueno, hoy sube sobre un 2%, mejor que ayer es.


----------



## Cordoba (29 Ago 2013)

Creo que deberías pedir quien lleva solaría, para asesorar en la operativa, a mi me valdría para conocer quien esta dispuesto a aportar te de sus beneficios, veo que la Peña se pone como motos a la hora de ganar pasta, pero repartir beneficios con alguien q no conoces y q te hace ganar con su esfuerzo y conocimiento, se ponen a silbar . Sobre todo siendo conscientes de que no te dio tiempo a entrar.
Así es la vida


----------



## Depeche (29 Ago 2013)

Pues tienes razón, podéis poner quien lleva Solaria y también asesoraré


----------



## Cordoba (29 Ago 2013)

Yo llevo solaria. Y ganando .


----------



## ninfireblade (29 Ago 2013)

Yo como dije llevo las 3


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (29 Ago 2013)

Yo también llevo los 3 y encima me estoy desvirgando.
Me interesé por el juego de bolsia y al final....:ouch: soy un poco impulsivo :baba:


----------



## merkax (29 Ago 2013)

Yo también llevo.


----------



## Metal12 (29 Ago 2013)

Ya lo comente anteriormente, estoy dentro


----------



## BlueLaser (29 Ago 2013)

Yo tambien estoy en Solaria...


----------



## Robopoli (30 Ago 2013)

Yo como dije llevo las tres.[CO


----------



## Duendek86 (30 Ago 2013)

2.857 titulos comprados a 0,7 , como otros llevo un poco en esta y en campofrio y un poco mas fuerte en Codere.


----------



## begginer (30 Ago 2013)

Dentro de solaria también


----------



## Dudosillo (30 Ago 2013)

Yo no. Llevo.


----------



## Kamui (30 Ago 2013)

Yo estoy dentro, pero entré algo tarde esperando que llegue a 1,00.

Hoy comienza subiendo ligeramente.


----------



## Jorkomboi (30 Ago 2013)

He entrado esta mañana a 0,7.


----------



## Deshollinador (31 Ago 2013)

Y Solaria limando perdidas 

Solaria pierde 3,04 millones en el primer semestre, el 48,7% menos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2013)

Os pongo gráfica mia de ahora, todo va según lo previsto,está formando un triángulo de acumulación,en unos días lo romperá al alza con fuerza y proseguirá su camino para superar el 1 euro.
Con un poco de suerte aún podré entrar para pillar la segunda onda al alza.


----------



## Kamui (3 Sep 2013)

Lo cierto es que no entiendo mucho de sistemas gráficos para movimientos en bolsa, pero no decía que sobre el 2 o el 3 pegaría la subida?


----------



## calimero215 (3 Sep 2013)

Depeche concibes entrar en solaria despues de vender codere. Lo digo suponiendo que codere pegue el petardazo de manera inminente y todavía le quede recorrido a solaria. Esto lo digo interpretando tus palabras sobre este valor y el de codere. Un saludo


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2013)

A eso me refiero, es lo que me gustaría hacer.


----------



## Kamui (5 Sep 2013)

Depeche, vuelve a tocar los 0.70, danos fuerzas.


----------



## esedeseodeserfeo (5 Sep 2013)

Click

....Entre los valores más seguros para invertir figuran Dia, Jazztel, Almirall, *Campofrío*, Repsol, Técnicas Reunidas, Acerinox, Ferrovial, OHL, Sacyr, Telefónica, *Solaria *y Grupo Catalana Occidente.....


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2013)

esedeseodeserfeo dijo:


> Click
> 
> ....Entre los valores más seguros para invertir figuran Dia, Jazztel, Almirall, *Campofrío*, Repsol, Técnicas Reunidas, Acerinox, Ferrovial, OHL, Sacyr, Telefónica, *Solaria *y Grupo Catalana Occidente.....



Para que veáis como si las cosas, cuando yo los recomendé eran valores muy peligrosos, en bolsa hay que saber anticiparse al mercado, lo mismo pasará con Codere.


----------



## mfernama (7 Sep 2013)

Mala pinta no?, no puede con los 0.7, poco volumen y con grandes incógnitas para la semana que viene con el tema de SIRIA, JJOO, etc ... en fin a ver si mejora el aspecto la semana que viene y para fin de año toca el euro, chicharros power.


----------



## Algas (9 Sep 2013)

Un poco remolona anda...


----------



## Jorkomboi (11 Sep 2013)

0.745, un +4.20% a las 13:25.


----------



## mfernama (11 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> 0.745, un +4.20% a las 13:25.



Si el gráfico mejoró mucho ayer y hoy está siguiendo por el buen camino, la resistencia dura esta en 0.75, no creo que pueda con ella hoy, pero si se supera tiene muy buena pinta...


----------



## Thader (12 Sep 2013)

Y la superó. ¡Vaya tres días lleva!


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Sep 2013)

Cotizando a 0.79 a las 10:23 :8:


----------



## Kamui (12 Sep 2013)

Vaya impulso que está tomando, una vez vencida la resistencia que tenía.


----------



## ninfireblade (12 Sep 2013)

En estos momentos gano un +21% No se que me da no vender... la avaricia rompe el saco y el ultimo euro que se lo lleve otro y todas esas cosas que se suelen decir


----------



## Robopoli (12 Sep 2013)

Depeche, 
¿Sigues con objetivo 1€ o vamos más cerca de los 2€?
Gracias!!!


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Sep 2013)

Yo vendí a 0.74 con un 6% de beneficio. Esperaba que bajara de nuevo para re comprar pero al parecer me ha salido el tiro por la culata :´(


----------



## Robopoli (12 Sep 2013)

Ayyy el dedito!! 
Yo aproveché a cargar otra vez cuando estaba rebotando en los 0,70 y poco.
A lo mejor puedes comprar de nuevo? En teoría todavía le queda al alza...


----------



## Jorkomboi (12 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ayyy el dedito!!
> Yo aproveché a cargar otra vez cuando estaba rebotando en los 0,70 y poco.
> A lo mejor puedes comprar de nuevo? En teoría todavía le queda al alza...



Si veo que hace una corrección importante entro de nuevo.


----------



## mfernama (12 Sep 2013)

ninfireblade dijo:


> En estos momentos gano un +21% No se que me da no vender... la avaricia rompe el saco y el ultimo euro que se lo lleve otro y todas esas cosas que se suelen decir



Pon un SL amplio, yo en estas situaciones es lo que hago, porque para mí lo primordíal es preservar el capital, vaya no perder pasta, poner el SL es ponérselo fácil a los tibus, pero me la sopla, prefiero ver lo que he dejado de ganar que ver la operación en rojo, bueno es mi forma de hacerlo....esta noche a ver como queda el gráfico y a endiñarle un SL...


----------



## BlueLaser (12 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Pon un SL amplio, yo en estas situaciones es lo que hago, porque para mí lo primordíal es preservar el capital, vaya no perder pasta, poner el SL es ponérselo fácil a los tibus, pero me la sopla, prefiero ver lo que he dejado de ganar que ver la operación en rojo, bueno es mi forma de hacerlo....esta noche a ver como queda el gráfico y a endiñarle un SL...



Eso no es un SL (Stop Loss) sino un SP (Stop Profit)

Si el valor ahora esta en 0,77 y tu compraste en 0.71 tendrias que, por ejemplo:

SL = 0,69 (-2.8%)
SP = 0,75 (+5.3%)

Aunque claro, una pequeña bajada en un dia de "echar gacelas fuera" y te sacan del valor...


----------



## RuiKi84 (12 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Eso no es un SL (Stop Loss) sino un SP (Stop Profit)
> 
> Si el valor ahora esta en 0,77 y tu compraste en 0.71 tendrias que, por ejemplo:
> 
> ...




Yo también soy partidario del SL mental, casi toda la pasta que he perdido en bolsa ha sido por el barrido de stops, si no estás apalancado y la inversión es a medio plazo con un vistazo diario al precio debería ser suficiente para controlar

Indagando por algunos foros he encontrado este artículo sobre Solaría, aunque es de hace tiempo te echas unas risas:

investorsconundrum.com – El Blog para el Inversor con Ideas Propias – Donde Invertir en Bolsa hoy » Ahora ya se porque ha caído Solaria un 30% en 3 días.


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

Acabo de comprar 7.300 Solarias.
Con lo que he vendido de la mitad de las Codere.


----------



## Robopoli (12 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 7.300 Solarias.
> Con lo que he vendido de la mitad de las Codere.



Tienes algún precio objetivo en mente?


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Tienes algún precio objetivo en mente?




1,20 euros como mínimo


----------



## Thader (12 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> 1,20 euros como mínimo



Entré a 0,70. Si se pone a 1,20 hago palmas con las orejas.


----------



## mfernama (12 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Eso no es un SL (Stop Loss) sino un SP (Stop Profit)
> 
> Si el valor ahora esta en 0,77 y tu compraste en 0.71 tendrias que, por ejemplo:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente en el caso del compañero es un SP, pero yo ya he visto en mis carnes como muchas posiciones ganadoras se tornaban perdedoras en poco tiempo, en definitiva creo que es tener claro un precio de salida, yo lo de ponerme SP o SL mentales ya lo he probado y no soy capaz de ejecutarlos.

Respecto a lo del 1.20 € pues ojalá, pero SLR es un valor con muchos pillados por el camino y será complicado ese camino.

Un Saludo


----------



## bonobubble (12 Sep 2013)

Parece que habia noticias

Hoy es un gran día para la Energía Solar Fotovoltaica


----------



## Depeche (12 Sep 2013)

Es una muy buena noticia. 
A ver si tenemos suerte y sigue subiendo con fuerza.


----------



## Kamui (13 Sep 2013)

Y esa noticia qué pasa que no está en el principal?


----------



## Robopoli (13 Sep 2013)

He aprovechado esta mañana una bajadita de un 1% y pico y he cargado un poquito más.
Por lo que veo ya se ha subido a la moto otra vez


----------



## Bucanero (13 Sep 2013)

Ayer me salí de Codere pero no abandono mi fe en Depeche. Hoy he entrado en Solaria con 4600 acciones. No es mucho pero por algo se empieza. Un saludo.


----------



## Depeche (13 Sep 2013)

Solaria si que saldrá bien, hoy está subiendo con volumen,ahora está en 0,80 euros, en cuanto lo supere no va a haber quien la pare.
Codere ya veremos que pasa,yo de momento mantengo las que me quedan.


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Sep 2013)

Entro de nuevo en Solaria a 0.775.

Pero los cabrones de renta4 me han comprado las acciones en 3 tandas, así que me han costado 15 euros en gastos...


----------



## ninfireblade (13 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Entro de nuevo en Solaria a 0.775.
> 
> Pero los cabrones de renta4 me han comprado las acciones en 3 tandas, así que me han costado 15 euros en gastos...




Eso si les llamas por telefono te lo devuelven, al menos en ING les llame y me devolvieron el resto como si solo se hubiera ejecutado en una tanda.


----------



## mfernama (13 Sep 2013)

Venga esas solaria parriba que se están marchitando un poco... la barrera de los 0.8 será dura, pero una vez superada irá a los 0.9 sin problemas, eso si antes tendrá que pasar esos 0.8.


----------



## Algas (13 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solaria si que saldrá bien, hoy está subiendo con volumen,ahora está en 0,80 euros, en cuanto lo supere no va a haber quien la pare.
> Codere ya veremos que pasa,yo de momento mantengo las que me quedan.



Parece que hay una buena resistencia a los 0,80... esperemos que la parta .

En esta sí voy dentro :Baile:


----------



## creative (14 Sep 2013)

El lunes seguramente entre con 600 e deje escapar el tren de gamesa en minimos y no quiero perder este.


----------



## Kamui (16 Sep 2013)

Romperemos hoy la resistencia de 0,80?


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Romperemos hoy la resistencia de 0,80?



Sin ninguna duda.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Sin ninguna duda.



A veces me das miedo... :8::8::8:


----------



## Neu___ (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Sin ninguna duda.



Yo con lo poquito que sé tambien lo comparto, de echo creo que ya va tarde teniendo en cuenta la fecha del 0,53 minimo. Pero yo no tengo ni idea.


----------



## mfernama (16 Sep 2013)

Pues parece que el 0.8 se está resistiendo...


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Pues parece que si,le está costando,de todos modos es lunes,en las tendencias alcistas los lunes suelen ser el dia menos alcista de la semana. Antes de acabar la semana debería haberlo superado con creces.


----------



## mfernama (16 Sep 2013)

Habrá que seguirla de cerca, porque el velón de hoy al tocar los 0.8 es feo como el solo, aunque las medias siguen para arriba... si el IBEX se decide a pasar los 9000 esta semana seguro que SLR pasa esa resistencia.

Suerte!


----------



## creative (16 Sep 2013)

No he podido sacar ni cinco minutos para entrar. Espero intentsr

Arlo mañana.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Sep 2013)

Me gustaria plantear una duda que tengo en vista de lo acontecido con este valor. La idea es aprender algo desde la ignorancia.

El tema es que este valor no ha pegado el tiron hasta que se han hecho publicas las noticias de que habia conseguido financiacion para pagar la deuda que tan ahogado lo tenia y que en principio era lo que mantenia el valor tan bajo. Pues bien, siendo asi ¿ no seria mejor en estos casos esperar a que salga la buena noticia antes de meterse en el valor ? Lo digo porque entrando antes nos la hemos jugado en cierta medida mientras que esperando podriamos entrar practicamente al mismo precio y sin correr tantos riesgos.

En fin, ya se que a toro pasado todos somos Manolete y tal pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion y en especial la de Depeche.


----------



## Algas (16 Sep 2013)

creative dijo:


> No he podido sacar ni cinco minutos para entrar. Espero intentsr
> 
> Arlo mañana.



Si no abre con GAP al alza, que no creo, tendrás tu oportunidad .

---------- Post added 16-sep-2013 at 21:46 ----------




ninfireblade dijo:


> Me gustaria plantear una duda que tengo en vista de lo acontecido con este valor. La idea es aprender algo desde la ignorancia.
> 
> El tema es que *este valor no ha pegado el tiron hasta que se han hecho publicas las noticias de que habia conseguido financiacion* para pagar la deuda que tan ahogado lo tenia y que en principio era lo que mantenia el valor tan bajo. Pues bien, siendo asi ¿ no seria mejor en estos casos esperar a que salga la buena noticia antes de meterse en el valor ? Lo digo porque entrando antes nos la hemos jugado en cierta medida mientras que esperando podriamos entrar practicamente al mismo precio y sin correr tantos riesgos.
> 
> En fin, ya se que a toro pasado todos somos Manolete y tal pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion y en especial la de Depeche.



Creo que no . Cuando Depeche recomendó el valor andaba por 0,64€, y el último tirón lo ha pegado desde los 0,7 aprox.
El análisis técnico da una serie de señales, que suelen ser que manos fuertes están comprando "porque saben algo". Entonces, es cuando los indicadores se ponen a tu favor y tú entras por técnico. Días o semanas después, sale la noticia "pública", que explica por qué los indicadores técnicos dieron la señal de compra. 

Osea, que la noticia la vas a leer a posteriori siempre ::.

Aún así que te lo explique mejor Depece .


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Sep 2013)

Algas dijo:


> Creo que no . Cuando Depeche recomendó el valor andaba por 0,64€, y el último tirón lo ha pegado desde los 0,7 aprox.
> El análisis técnico da una serie de señales, que suelen ser que manos fuertes están comprando "porque saben algo". Entonces, es cuando los indicadores se ponen a tu favor y tú entras por técnico. Días o semanas después, sale la noticia "pública", que explica por qué los indicadores técnicos dieron la señal de compra.
> 
> Osea, que la noticia la vas a leer a posteriori siempre ::.
> ...




Perdon, me he equivocado de hilo, me referia a CODERE


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2013)

Antes de irme a dormir quiero avisar que he estoy respasando a fondo la gráfica de Solaria, y pienso que va a tener un par de días como minimo de corrección,no va a ser excesiva pero tendrá que hacer un banderín,como mucho pienso que bajará a 0,70 euros, pero cuando forme este banderín seguirá la tendencia alcista.
Lo digo porque quizá a alguno de vosotros le interese vender para comprar mañana Codere,y en Solaria ya se entrará cuando finalice este banderín,yo lo voy a hacer,me saldrá a cuenta, ya que pienso que la subida de Codere va a ser considerable y durante varios dias.
Quería avisarlo,mañana toca índices en rojo,pero nuestra Codere va a ser la campeona de la sesión, y Campofrio seguirá formando el triángulo de acumulación que está haciendo,por lo que no tiene perspectivas de romper con fuerza aún,pero la tendencia alcista sigue intacta.
En definitiva,que mañana será el dia de Codere.


----------



## BlueLaser (16 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Antes de irme a dormir quiero avisar que he estoy respasando a fondo la gráfica de Solaria, y pienso que va a tener un par de días como minimo de corrección,no va a ser excesiva pero tendrá que hacer un banderín,como mucho pienso que bajará a 0,70 euros, pero cuando forme este banderín seguirá la tendencia alcista.
> Lo digo porque quizá a alguno de vosotros le interese vender para comprar mañana Codere,y en Solaria ya se entrará cuando finalice este banderín,yo lo voy a hacer,me saldrá a cuenta, ya que pienso que la subida de Codere va a ser considerable y durante varios dias.
> Quería avisarlo,mañana toca índices en rojo,pero nuestra Codere va a ser la campeona de la sesión, y Campofrio seguirá formando el triángulo de acumulación que está haciendo,por lo que no tiene perspectivas de romper con fuerza aún,pero la tendencia alcista sigue intacta.
> En definitiva,que mañana será el dia de Codere.



Tio, eres la repera, si la clavas tambien a este nivel es que eres Dios!

Supongo que tambien se pueden comprar Solarias a 0,70 no?


----------



## Kamui (17 Sep 2013)

Pues de momento se cumple, Solaria está algo bajista, ahora a 0,75 y no me extrañaría que se quedara cerca de los 0,70 entre hoy y mañana, tal vez no llegue pero por ahí tira.

Codere si está subiendo con alegría.


----------



## Jorkomboi (17 Sep 2013)

Vendidas mis acciones de Solaria esta mañana con 1% de perdidas. 

En Codere ya he recuperado ese 1% y están generando beneficios 

Gracias Depeche por el aviso.


----------



## Kamui (17 Sep 2013)

Jorkomboi dijo:


> Vendidas mis acciones de Solaria esta mañana con 1% de perdidas.
> 
> En Codere ya he recuperado ese 1% y están generando beneficios
> 
> Gracias Depeche por el aviso.



Yo he hecho lo mismo xD


----------



## Thader (17 Sep 2013)

Yo compré a 0, 70. Confío en que reboten antes de llegar ahí.


----------



## Duendek86 (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Antes de irme a dormir quiero avisar que he estoy respasando a fondo la gráfica de Solaria, y pienso que va a tener un par de días como minimo de corrección,no va a ser excesiva pero tendrá que hacer un banderín,como mucho pienso que bajará a 0,70 euros, pero cuando forme este banderín seguirá la tendencia alcista.
> Lo digo porque quizá a alguno de vosotros le interese vender para comprar mañana Codere,y en Solaria ya se entrará cuando finalice este banderín,yo lo voy a hacer,me saldrá a cuenta, ya que pienso que la subida de Codere va a ser considerable y durante varios dias.
> Quería avisarlo,mañana toca índices en rojo,pero nuestra Codere va a ser la campeona de la sesión, y Campofrio seguirá formando el triángulo de acumulación que está haciendo,por lo que no tiene perspectivas de romper con fuerza aún,pero la tendencia alcista sigue intacta.
> En definitiva,que mañana será el dia de Codere.



Yo me he adelantado y he vendido para comprar mas coderes justo el dia perfecto, vamos, cuando se confirmo lo de codere, por lo que he podido pillar los beneficios en solaria antes del cambio de tendencia y meterlos en codere a producir mas.

A ver si podemos volver a entrar mas tarde en solaria para rizar el rizo


----------



## malcom1986 (17 Sep 2013)

Como veía a Solaria??
Es preocupante??


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

No,mañana puede que empiece a tirar otra vez para arriba,está haciendo lo correcto


----------



## Cordoba (17 Sep 2013)

Pero no tocaba 0,70? Así no hay quien se aclare, vamos la idea era vender 0,77 para comprar a. A 0,71 por ejemplo. Bueno veremos.


----------



## Kamui (17 Sep 2013)

Vaya, yo que he cambiado mis Solarias por Coderes cuando iban a 0,75...


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Pero no tocaba 0,70? Así no hay quien se aclare, vamos la idea era vender 0,77 para comprar a. A 0,71 por ejemplo. Bueno veremos.



No lo tengo claro,podría ser que haga un martillo invertido bajando de 0,75 para acabar arriba.


----------



## Cordoba (17 Sep 2013)

Vale es que luego los listillos dicen que es que yo soy gafe jajajaja, es que imagino que las cosas no son blanco o negro, pero con los últimos comentarios de depeche lo lógico creo que es hacer lo que he hecho, que luego no sale ......mala suerte.
Gracias depeche


----------



## Thader (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> No lo tengo claro,podría ser que haga un martillo invertido bajando de 0,75 para acabar arriba.



Bueno, con que acabe subiendo. . .


----------



## Kamui (17 Sep 2013)

No se si cargar mañana Solarias otra vez, aunque sea con 1200 o así.


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Codere participará en el II Expo-Congreso Andaluz sobre el juego &mdash; Tu Diario de Apuestas


----------



## NaNDeTe (17 Sep 2013)

Ummmm '' no para de crecer'' 

Como los medios empiecen ahora a hacer buena publi de Codere la cotizacion se puede poner rica rica. A ver si mañana cerramos por encima de 1,47


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Codere participará en el II Expo-Congreso Andaluz sobre el juego &mdash; Tu Diario de Apuestas



Aparentemente es una feria comercial sin más, no? Y además a nivel nacional...
Esperas que presenten algo que mueva a los inversores?


----------



## bonobubble (17 Sep 2013)

si os moveis al tuntun de las olas, lo facil es tragar agua


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

Me equivoqué de hilo


----------



## Robopoli (17 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Me equivoqué de hilo



Quizás sería bueno para todos mover las 3 cotizaciones a un sólo hilo, no?
Lo digo porque esto mismo nos pasa a todos...


----------



## Kamui (17 Sep 2013)

Qué tal sentará esta noticia a Solaria?

La reforma elctrica se aprobar el viernes pese a las crticas de reguladores y consumidores


----------



## madruga (17 Sep 2013)

Hoy, ha respetado bien la anterior resistencia en 0,75. Ojalá, se convierta en fuerte soporte.


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2013)

madruga dijo:


> Hoy, ha respetado bien la anterior resistencia en 0,75. Ojalá, se convierta en fuerte soporte.



Después de repasar detenidamente la gráfica no tengo ninguna duda de que cerrará por encima de 0,75 euros, que baje un poco antes para hacer martillo invertido no lo sé, teóricamente no, debería empezar con pequeño gap y sin bajar de 0,75 pero tampoco es descartable, por el tipo de figura que ha formado hoy.


----------



## rory (18 Sep 2013)

¿Venderías Solaria para comprar más Codere?


----------



## Kamui (18 Sep 2013)

Yo lo hice así y por el momento estoy sacando más rentabilidad.

Solaria además está muy quieta...


----------



## latonga (18 Sep 2013)

Como esta ahora en tiempo Real?

Quiero entrar pero ya no se si va a dar otra vuelta abajo para subir mañana


----------



## Kamui (18 Sep 2013)

latonga dijo:


> Como esta ahora en tiempo Real?
> 
> Quiero entrar pero ya no se si va a dar otra vuelta abajo para subir mañana



A 0,77

Yo no se si esperar al viernes, que creo que es cuando sacan lo del peaje de la autogeneración (si no me he liado con las noticias).


----------



## Mr. Blonde (18 Sep 2013)

latonga dijo:


> Como esta ahora en tiempo Real?
> 
> Quiero entrar pero ya no se si va a dar otra vuelta abajo para subir mañana



0,77 (+1,32%) en estos momentos


----------



## Thader (19 Sep 2013)

Para lo que comentabais por aquí, ha aguantado muy bien el tipo. A ver si a partir de mañana despega definitivamente.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Sep 2013)

Parece que se anima un poco. Haber si hoy rompe los 0.80. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Metal12 (19 Sep 2013)

*Bucanero* si rompe hoy los 0,80 ya seria la repera :ouch:


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

es buen momento de entrar en solaria o ppuede que sea tarde? 
necesito marcha, jajaja


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2013)

Es buen momento,puedes entrar tranquilamente.


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

ok gracias asi lo intentare.


----------



## Kamui (19 Sep 2013)

Aquí traes tu 25% de Codere eh?


----------



## Cordoba (19 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Aquí traes tu 25% de Codere eh?



Claro llevo una hora con menos preocupación y ya necesito marcha , jajaja


----------



## latonga (19 Sep 2013)

jejeje Cordoba, aqui se estara mas tranquilo,yo voy a muerte con codere y si me da tiempo la semana que viene me vengo aqui ehhh


----------



## mario_sg (19 Sep 2013)

Mñn entraré akí, menos stresante q codere y rekiere menos tiempo. Además, si esta Cordoba es valor seguro jejeje


----------



## malcom1986 (19 Sep 2013)

Yo mañana a ver sí amplio con más Solaria, esperemos que sea un buen día!!


----------



## NaNDeTe (19 Sep 2013)

Para el lunes tendre 15k listos para invertir a 1 o 2 años vista, quiero dividirlos en 3, que tal veis Solaria a 1 o 2 años vista? yo personalmente en mi analisis la veo bastante bien pero opiniones de otros foreros mas si son consagrados, ayudaria a que no le diese al click con el dedo tembloroso y a que pueda dormir tranquilo en las semanas de bajada.


----------



## Metal12 (20 Sep 2013)

Señores Solaria a 0,845€


----------



## Depeche (20 Sep 2013)

Solaria ya nos está subiendo un 7%


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solaria ya nos está subiendo un 7%



Solaria quiere seguir los pasos de Codere ! menos mal que te hice caso diversificando! :: en estos momentos cotiza a 0,875 :ouch:


----------



## bentox (20 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solaria ya nos está subiendo un 7%



No me ha entrado todo el paquete....Pero bueno he podido entrar con una parte a 0,84.

Gracias depeche, eres un CRACK


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

Me entró a 0,87, aunque no he metido mucho volumen, unos 3500 títulos. La sesión dirá si los he cogido caros o baratos.

Eso de mirar cómo empieza para tomar posiciones y que empiece subiendo de esta manera... ::::::

Espectacular Codere.


----------



## RuiKi84 (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Me entró a 0,87, aunque no he metido mucho volumen, unos 3500 títulos. La sesión dirá si los he cogido caros o baratos.
> 
> Eso de mirar cómo empieza para tomar posiciones y que empiece subiendo de esta manera... ::::::
> 
> Espectacular Codere.



Ahora mismo estamos jugando con el 0,9 a ver si lo superamos!:rolleye:


----------



## sapoconcho (20 Sep 2013)

Yo he entrado a 0.88 por los comentarios de Depeche respecto a la semana que viene y Solaria. Como se convierta en otro Codere habrá que ir pensando en construirle una plaza con su nombre no??
Los pobres entramos con muy poco dinero pero disfrutamos igual como enanos


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

No termina de despegar de la zona 0,87-0,90.


----------



## Insert (20 Sep 2013)

Entro con poco a precio 0.88 euros


----------



## BlueLaser (20 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> No termina de despegar de la zona 0,87-0,90.



Depeche dijo que la semana solariana era la próxima semana


----------



## Kamui (20 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Depeche dijo que la semana solariana era la próxima semana



Por ir cogiendo posiciones. 

Hoy ha sido pegar una buena subida y quedarse plana ahí.


----------



## JORDI_C (20 Sep 2013)

yo le hice caso a depeche y compre ayer Solaria y bingo!!!! a ver si para la semana que viene se hace un sprin como el de Codere esta semana.


----------



## mario_sg (20 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> yo le hice caso a depeche y compre ayer Solaria y bingo!!!! a ver si para la semana que viene se hace un sprin como el de Codere esta semana.



idem.... +1


----------



## toroloco (20 Sep 2013)

14:41 vol 1.733.275

entrando a 0.88 

suerte


----------



## creative (20 Sep 2013)

Igual entro un poco tarde, aunque comente que entraria el lunes: C.SOLARIA ENERGIA



F.Operación Tipo Operación Títulos Cambio Aplicado Imp. Operación Moneda
20-09-2013 Compra 700 0,88000000 616,00 EUR


----------



## Bucanero (20 Sep 2013)

Por fin se anima Solaria. Haber que hace la semana que viene. Un saludo a todos


----------



## Rcn7 (20 Sep 2013)

Cierre a 0,87 EUR subida del 10,13%!!

Depeche... en que cesta recomiendas poner más huevos, solaria o codere??

Thanks!!!


----------



## mfernama (20 Sep 2013)

Caray 4 días sin mirar el foro y la que habéis liado con CODERE, enhorabuena a todos por las plusvis, pero ojo que no todo el monte es orégano y alguna vez vendrán maldadas.
Yo de ondas ni papa, soy más de resistencias, konkorde, canales, etc ... pero esta claro DEPECHE que controlas mucho el tema, hasta donde yo sé 4 de 4, pero en mi humilde opinión JAZZ y CAMPOFRIO eran mucho más claras para la plebe que no controla tanto, la primera la gestiona un fondo capital riesgo y estos saben como hacer subir la empresa para venderla, la segunda es un negocio bien gestionado al que se le ha sumado el interés de los chinos, con CODERE ni pajolera idea del subidón, de echo no sabía ni a qué se dedicaban hasta hoy...

En fin suerte a todos, y aupa SOLARIA que voy montado desde los mínimos que hizo a principios de MAYO, a ver si la vemos subir hasta el euro.

Un saludo a todos...


----------



## NaNDeTe (21 Sep 2013)

Alguien se ateve a decir precio objetivo de Solaria para esta semana? llegaremos a 1€ y hara de resistencia psicologica, rebotando en ella?


----------



## madruga (21 Sep 2013)

Solaria remonta un 15% en Bolsa con los peros de Bruselas a la reforma energética


----------



## adivino (22 Sep 2013)

Lasemana que vieneel chupinazo


----------



## Dealer (22 Sep 2013)

Los indicadores parecen buenos, esperamos a mañana.


----------



## MarioConde (22 Sep 2013)

¿Creéis que tiene más potencial alcista esta semana que Codere? No me he incorporado a ningún valor de Depeche y no sé muy bien para dónde tirar. Si tuviese liquidez suficiente haria un 50-50 o similar, pero la cosa está criminal y hay que decantarse por alguna de las dos. ¿Sugerencias?


----------



## creative (22 Sep 2013)

Yo estoy dentro de Solaria, eso lo primero y a mi juicio de vista es un valor que tiene mas recorrido, importante noticia que creo que no se ha puesto en el post:

Sindicatos de Solaria valoran la actitud negociadora de la empresa en el ERE

dirección de la empresa Solaria ha aceptado el aplazamiento del expediente extintivo de empleo, que afectaría a 71 trabajadores, y del expediente temporal de empleo para 120 empleados de la plantilla, tal y como pedían los sindicatos.
El presidente del comité de empresa, Jesús Manchón, ha comentado a Efe, tras la reunión celebrada hoy con la dirección, que el cambio de actitud de la empresa ha sido "lo suficientemente sustancial" y permitirá "prolongar una semana más la negociación" que les lleve a "barajar alternativas viables para el mantenimiento del empleo y de la empresa".
La empresa, ha continuado, también ha accedido a abrir un nuevo proceso para negociar una posible reducción salarial de un 24 % durante un año y no del 35 % como pretendía hasta ahora, a la vez que se ha comprometido a hacer efectiva la nómina del mes de agosto, porque de lo contrario los sindicatos no se sentarán en la mesa negociadora el próximo lunes, ha advertido Manchón.
La próxima semana los trabajadores esperan que la empresa les haga entrega de un plan de viabilidad para la fábrica de paneles fotovoltaicos de Puertollano, después de que se haya divulgado que Solaria ha firmado recientemente un contrato de trabajo de dos años para abastecer de placas solares a una empresa china.


----------



## adivino (23 Sep 2013)

Parece que Solaria ha empezado mal la semanaienso:


----------



## Bucanero (23 Sep 2013)

Es cierto que ha empezado floja pero ya le llegará su momento.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2013)

Bucanero dijo:


> Es cierto que ha empezado floja pero ya le llegará su momento.



Exacto,yo estoy contento de que esté bajando Solaria y no se dispare al alza aún,así podremos comprar más a mejor precio, ahora tenemos que centrarnos en Codere. 
La suerte nos está acompañando,yo no deseo bajo ningún concepto que suban las 3 a la vez.


----------



## Matt88 (23 Sep 2013)

Buenos días Sr. Depeche:
Buen momento para empezar con unas Solaria?
ienso:ienso:ienso:
Un saludo.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (23 Sep 2013)

Matt88 dijo:


> Buenos días Sr. Depeche:
> Buen momento para empezar con unas Solaria?
> ienso:ienso:ienso:
> Un saludo.



Yo tengo una orden a 0.82€. Así que me sumo a la pregunta.


----------



## NaNDeTe (23 Sep 2013)

Mirando el grafico en barras de 1 semana y en las de 1 mes, parece que este habiendo una acumulacion de la leche. Me parece que dentro de no muchos añitos veremos Solaria entorno a los 5€.....


----------



## toroloco (23 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> La suerte nos está acompañando,yo no deseo bajo ningún concepto que suban las 3 a la vez.



Sería de traca pillar las tres subidas...eso es un subidon...


----------



## janderiano (23 Sep 2013)

Como dijo De peche hace días, el primer precio objetivo era 0,91 y esta demostrando que esta siendo una importante resistencia.


----------



## JORDI_C (24 Sep 2013)

Con todo el revuelo de las CDR, nuestras olvidadas SLR a puntito de atacar resistencia de 0,91 a ver si hoy rompemos y subimos otro peldañito!!!!


----------



## mfernama (24 Sep 2013)

JORDI_C dijo:


> Con todo el revuelo de las CDR, nuestras olvidadas SLR a puntito de atacar resistencia de 0,91 a ver si hoy rompemos y subimos otro peldañito!!!!



Se está haciendo de rogar, pero caerá, sino esta semana la que viene, es dura de pelar, como la que había a 0.8...


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2013)

Solaria sigue con muy buen aspecto técnico,acabará la semana rompiendo la resistencia de 0,91 euros.


----------



## Kamui (24 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Solaria sigue con muy buen aspecto técnico,acabará la semana rompiendo la resistencia de 1,91 euros.



Dirá usted 0,91. Corregido


----------



## Bucanero (26 Sep 2013)

Bueno haber que hace Solaria. Almenos no me da los sustos de codere y sube poquito a poco. jejeje. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## adivino (26 Sep 2013)

poco a poco arriba


----------



## pagh1984 (26 Sep 2013)

Mi no comprender.

Cuando decís que poco a poco arriba. Os referís a en los últimos días o en general? En los últimos días yo solo veo leves caídas...


----------



## Robopoli (26 Sep 2013)

Ná... Está haciendo la caja desde hace mucho tiempo de los 0,86 a los 0,89.
Le está costando pasar a 0,90 bastante pero esperemos que acabe rompiendo...


----------



## Garrafón (27 Sep 2013)

No iba a ser esta la semana de solaria????????


----------



## Bucanero (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno pues parece que la semana va a terminar mejor de lo esperado por que con que codere hoy suba un poco y SOLARIA no baje no estaré en perdidas y estaré más relajado en el fin de semana. Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Shakadevirgo (27 Sep 2013)

Buenas noticias después de la mala de Campofrio:

Bruselas expedienta a España por impedir los objetivos en renovables - elEconomista.es


----------



## Rauxa (27 Sep 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> Buenas noticias después de la mala de Campofrio:
> 
> Bruselas expedienta a España por impedir los objetivos en renovables - elEconomista.es



Las solares, tarde o temprano despegarán. Es pura tendencia.
El gobierno está apurando todo lo que puede para favorecer a sus amigas las eléctricas, pero la UE está presionando y mucho. España si algo tiene es sol. Y este es gratis.
Tarde o temprano los castuzos empezarán a legislar y a apoyar las renovables-solares. 
Paciencia.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

Shakadevirgo dijo:


> Buenas noticias después de la mala de Campofrio:
> 
> Bruselas expedienta a España por impedir los objetivos en renovables - elEconomista.es



Pues no les está sentando demasiado bien, baja a 0,85.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Pues no les está sentando demasiado bien, baja a 0,85.



hay que esperar 2 meses a que Hispanistan mande su plan energético en el puente de la Consti, y luego que lo analicen

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 04:12 ----------

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-a-cogeneracion-del-peaje-de-autoconsumo.html


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

Acabo de vender mis Solaria, la esperaré más abajo, mi recomendación es vender a quien vaya ganando, y esperar a que baje a 0,78 para cerrar gap para recomprar.
Quien vaya a medio plazo puede mantenerlas,que siguen en tendencia alcista y antes de final de año superará el 1 euro. 
Pero yo prefiero aprovechar que voy ganando para recoger ese dinero.


----------



## Metal12 (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de vender mis Solaria, la esperaré más abajo, mi recomendación es vender a quien vaya ganando, y esperar a que baje a 0,78 para cerrar gap para recomprar.
> Quien vaya a medio plazo puede mantenerlas,que siguen en tendencia alcista y antes de final de año superará el 1 euro.
> Pero yo prefiero aprovechar que voy ganando para recoger ese dinero.




Crees que pueda tocar hoy los 0,89€ o 0,91€? y despues empezar a bajar?


----------



## Cordoba (27 Sep 2013)

a que precio le has puesto orden? yo a 0,87


----------



## Robopoli (27 Sep 2013)

Yo orden de mercado y he salido a 0,85€
Gracias por las plusvis depeche!


----------



## Metal12 (27 Sep 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Crees que pueda tocar hoy los 0,89€ o 0,91€? y despues empezar a bajar?




Hablo de hoy lo de 0,89€ o 0,91€


----------



## NaNDeTe (27 Sep 2013)

Rauxa dijo:


> Las solares, tarde o temprano despegarán. Es pura tendencia.
> El gobierno está apurando todo lo que puede para favorecer a sus amigas las eléctricas, pero la UE está presionando y mucho. España si algo tiene es sol. Y este es gratis.
> Tarde o temprano los castuzos empezarán a legislar y a apoyar las renovables-solares.
> Paciencia.



Como van las cotizaciones de las solares extranjeras ?


----------



## Cordoba (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de vender mis Solaria, la esperaré más abajo, mi recomendación es vender a quien vaya ganando, y esperar a que baje a 0,78 para cerrar gap para recomprar.
> Quien vaya a medio plazo puede mantenerlas,que siguen en tendencia alcista y antes de final de año superará el 1 euro.
> Pero yo prefiero aprovechar que voy ganando para recoger ese dinero.



Desde el cariño, no entiendo determinadas estrategias, estoy un poco desconcertado, con esta recomendacion, hace dos días esta era su semana, y por otro lado han habido días de tocar 0,91.
Si esta operacion la hubiésemos hecho con codeares, habríamos sacado un paston. Es verdad que a toro pasado todo es fácil, pero tu eres el que sabes de esto. No se me queda un sabor de boca raro, hee puesto mucha ilusión en tus asesoramientos, y este paso no me cuadra.
Como he dicho desde el cariño.


----------



## pagh1984 (27 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Desde el cariño, no entiendo determinadas estrategias, estoy un poco desconcertado, con esta recomendacion, hace dos días esta era su semana, y por otro lado han habido días de tocar 0,91.
> Si esta operacion la hubiésemos hecho con codeares, habríamos sacado un paston. Es verdad que a toro pasado todo es fácil, pero tu eres el que sabes de esto. No se me queda un sabor de boca raro, hee puesto mucha ilusión en tus asesoramientos, y este paso no me cuadra.
> Como he dicho desde el cariño.



La acción no se está comportando como Depeche esperaba (vamos, que se ha equivocado) y en su caso, le compensa vender. Yo compré en 0,89 (un error) por lo que no vendo y esperaré al medio plazo como Depeche propone, o quién sabe, lo mismo la semana que viene sí es la semana de Solaria...
Por suerte no metí aquí mucho dinero, aunque siempre duele perderlo por poco que sea... 
En fin, que tenemos que aprender de "esto" y con el "esto" me refiero a varios puntos.
Saludosienso:


----------



## Garrafón (27 Sep 2013)

pagh1984 dijo:


> La acción no se está comportando como Depeche esperaba (vamos, que se ha equivocado) y en su caso, le compensa vender. Yo compré en 0,89 (un error) por lo que no vendo y esperaré al medio plazo como Depeche propone, o quién sabe, lo mismo la semana que viene sí es la semana de Solaria...
> Por suerte no metí aquí mucho dinero, aunque siempre duele perderlo por poco que sea...
> En fin, que tenemos que aprender de "esto" y con el "esto" me refiero a varios puntos.
> Saludosienso:



Yo compré en 0,895 y he vendido en 0,837, mil euros a tomar pol culo junto a otros 1300 en Codere, solo he sacado 450 en Campofrio y porque me dio por vender en 5,90 al ver como se desplomaba al pasar de 6, que sino me doy otra hostia.
Esta semana que se suponía de subidas en Codere, Solaria y Campofrio y hemos tenido tres hostias como tres soles.

Compenso en Deoleo y Gamesa, pero esas me las he recomendado yo mismo, para este viaje no necesitaba alforjas.


----------



## Violator (27 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Yo compré en 0,895 y he vendido en 0,837, mil euros a tomar pol culo junto a otros 1300 en Codere, solo he sacado 450 en Campofrio y porque me dio por vender en 5,90 al ver como se desplomaba al pasar de 6, que sino me doy otra hostia.
> Esta semana que se suponía de subidas en Codere, Solaria y Campofrio y hemos tenido tres hostias como tres soles.
> 
> Compenso en Deoleo y Gamesa, pero esas me las he recomendado yo mismo, para este viaje no necesitaba alforjas.



Es una buena lección para aprender, fíjate que sólo has ganado dinero en el título en el que tu mismo tomaste una decisión.


----------



## Cordoba (27 Sep 2013)

Garrafón dijo:


> Yo compré en 0,895 y he vendido en 0,837, mil euros a tomar pol culo junto a otros 1300 en Codere, solo he sacado 450 en Campofrio y porque me dio por vender en 5,90 al ver como se desplomaba al pasar de 6, que sino me doy otra hostia.
> Esta semana que se suponía de subidas en Codere, Solaria y Campofrio y hemos tenido tres hostias como tres soles.
> 
> Compenso en Deoleo y Gamesa, pero esas me las he recomendado yo mismo, para este viaje no necesitaba alforjas.



No es justo con la recomendacion dde compra de Depeche, el recomendó cuando estaban los precios mas baratos, tu dedicaste entrar en la subida, subida que según el todavía esta por llegar, ósea que si te sales ees por tu decisión.en el medio plazo el dice donde cree que va allegar.


----------



## Violator (27 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No es justo con la recomendacion dde compra de Depeche, el recomendó cuando estaban los precios mas baratos, tu dedicaste entrar en la subida, subida que según el todavía esta por llegar, ósea que si te sales ees por tu decisión.en el medio plazo el dice donde cree que va allegar.



Hola Cordoba,

A qué precio recomendó entrar Depeche y a qué precio ha salido, ¿Cúal ha sido la ganancia en porcentaje de su recomendación?


----------



## Cordoba (27 Sep 2013)

En solaría yo entre por recomendacion suya a 0,66 creo recordar la primera vez, luego vendí y compre para volver a vender cuando yo estime, el ha dicho de vender ahora para volver a entrar, pero que si vas jodido, esperes al medio plazo que llega a 1€ e incluso 1,2€ eso ees decisión de cada uno.

Yo he criticado la rapidez de la decisión, no siendo en el mejor momento, si bien me parece mejor recomendacion que Codere, a pesar de que hay que reconocer que el causante ha sido una agencia quee se ha puesto a vender como loca, sino seguro hubiera acertado.


----------



## Garrafón (27 Sep 2013)

pagh1984 dijo:


> La acción no se está comportando como Depeche esperaba (vamos, que se ha equivocado) y en su caso, le compensa vender. Yo compré en 0,89 (un error) por lo que no vendo y esperaré al medio plazo como Depeche propone, o quién sabe, lo mismo la semana que viene sí es la semana de Solaria...
> Por suerte no metí aquí mucho dinero, aunque siempre duele perderlo por poco que sea...
> En fin, que tenemos que aprender de "esto" y con el "esto" me refiero a varios puntos.
> Saludosienso:



Yo pienso que Solaria pasará de 1€ antes de fin de año, pero yo no puedo estar esperando tres meses una subida del 15% (si la corrección no es mayor ahora) mientras veo como se marcha Gamesa, como las noticias de venta de Deoleo la ponen por encima de 0,40 o como Abengoa B hizo suelo en 1,30 hace mes y medio y ahora si supera le resistencia de 2,30 se va derechita a por los 3.
La apuesta de Solaria era para esta semana pegar un subidón que la hiciera superar el euro y consolidar esa subida en noviembre, así si se puede mantener en cartera, pero ha sido otra decepción, he perdido la confianza y estoy un poco mosca por la recomendación de vender ahora para cogerla mas abajo, NO SE COGE UN CUCHILLO CUANDO ESTÁ CAYENDO y si se mantiene en cartera promediar a la baja es un error.

Esta semana ha sido infame.


----------



## Violator (27 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> En solaría yo entre por recomendacion suya a 0,66 creo recordar la primera vez, luego vendí y compre para volver a vender cuando yo estime, el ha dicho de vender ahora para volver a entrar, pero que si vas jodido, esperes al medio plazo que llega a 1€ e incluso 1,2€ eso ees decisión de cada uno.



No entiendo tu estrategia, pensaba que Depeche os marcaba entradas y salidas. Si entraste a 0,66 al menos creo que conseguiste un reward majo.


----------



## Garrafón (27 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No es justo con la recomendacion dde compra de Depeche, el recomendó cuando estaban los precios mas baratos, tu dedicaste entrar en la subida, subida que según el todavía esta por llegar, ósea que si te sales ees por tu decisión.en el medio plazo el dice donde cree que va allegar.



La responsabilidad es mía, en mi dinero mando yo y no hay culpable mas que yo, eso vaya por delante.
Llegué tarde al valor, ahora bien, cierto es que la semana pasada, el viernes creo recordar, Depeche dijo que esta sería la semana de Solaria, así que tomé en cuenta su predicción y entré.
No se han cumplido las expectativas y he salido palmando mil euretes, los doy por bien perdidos ya que no me suponen nada y pagan de sobra lo que he aprendido.
Pero decir que esta será la semana de Solaria para recomendar hoy vender y esperarla mas abajo, eso es dar un bandazo tan bestial que me quita toda confianza.
Si no se han cumplido los pronósticos se dice claramente y punto, que somos mayorcitos, no pasa nada, se asume un error y punto, ha habido otros aciertos.


----------



## Cordoba (27 Sep 2013)

Cuando salga finalmente te diré, espero que sea hoy, pero no a cualquier precio.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 16:53 ----------




Garrafón dijo:


> La responsabilidad es mía, en mi dinero mando yo y no hay culpable mas que yo, eso vaya por delante.
> Ahora bien, cierto es que la semana pasada, el viernes creo recordar, Depeche dijo que esta sería la semana de Solaria, así que tomé en cuenta su predicción y entré.
> No se han cumplido las expectativas y he salido palmando mil euretes, los doy por bien perdidos ya que no me suponen nada y pagan de sobra lo que he aprendido.
> Pero decir que esta será la semana de Solaria para recomendar hoy vender y esperarla mas abajo, eso es dar un bandazo tan bestial que me quita toda confianza.
> ...



Ya he dicho que no me a gustado la recomendacion, esta es la parte que no comparto, ahora que la recomendacion fue buena, pues la fue, cada uno debe trazar su estrategia, no?


----------



## Metal12 (27 Sep 2013)

Violator dijo:


> No entiendo tu estrategia, pensaba que Depeche os marcaba entradas y salidas. Si entraste a 0,66 al menos creo que conseguiste un reward majo.



Hola Violator....

Te puedo decir que son complicadas muchas decisiones que la gente esta tomando dentro de los hilos de los valores que marcha Depeche. Es cierto, que muchos están saliendo de debajo de las piedras, es decir, que desde que Depeche empezó a dar información de los valores, todos los que estábamos por aquí dentro entramos con muy buenas posiciones y a hasta el momento con plusvalías bastante interesantes, es mas, hace poco indique en uno de los hilos que mis posiciones eran buenas, como el ejemplo de Solaria entrando a 0,64€ y Depeche indico que para antes de Mayo de 2014 se pondría a 1,20€, lógicamente entre a esperar ese 1,20€ el cual espero y es mas, espero que Depeche no decepcione en ese aspecto, confío en el y hoy después de ver la noticia que han publicado de bruselas con las solares, confió aún mas. Ahora te pregunto yo, ¿ crees que puedo hacer critica hasta el momento de Depeche? ¿ tu crees que realmente se ira a 1,20€? Me parece muy sana tu critica, pero lo que me jode es que no lo habéis criticado desde el principio(algunos si), pero ahora que están las vacas flacas salir a dar la cara y hacer critica.

Violator, sinceramente me gusta que salgáis y critiquéis, pero lo que no vale que la gente nueva que esta saliendo por estos hilos, estén entrando a copón y no sean capaces de ver desde cuando están los hilos colgados y a que precios estaban los valores, yo de entrar como muchos ahora, me lo pensaría, es mas no entraría.


----------



## Garrafón (27 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> Cuando salga finalmente te diré, espero que sea hoy, pero no a cualquier precio.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 16:53 ----------
> 
> ...



Si tu entraste en 0,66 deberías erigirle una estatua a Depeche en el jardín de casa y punto.
Pero yo he llegado mas tarde y me he guiado por sus recomendaciones de las dos últimas semanas y ahí, a mi entender, no ha sabido adaptarse a la realidad del mercado, ha mantenido (y mantiene) unas expectativas que contrastan con la realidad.
En Campofrío se apostó por la OPA, al final no se ha materializado, pues recomienda a la gente recoger beneficios, que han sido importantes en muchos casos, y dí que a partir de ahora cada cual elija seguir en el valor o no y quedas como un señor habiendo conseguido unas plusvalías muy importantes.
Recomendar no salir, con la caída de estos días, porque la sigues viendo por encima de 6,5 en el corto plazo, me parece como mínimo una floritura achacable al aumento del ego por aciertos previos.


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (27 Sep 2013)

Violator dijo:


> Hola Cordoba,
> 
> A qué precio recomendó entrar Depeche y a qué precio ha salido, ¿Cúal ha sido la ganancia en porcentaje de su recomendación?



El hilo se abré el 4 de agosto y estuvo al menos un par de semanas que se pudo comprar en 0.65-0.7. Vendiendo a 0.85, la ganancia oscila entre un 30% y 20%. No esta mal aunque ha habido opciones mejores en los últimos días y con menos riesgo.


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> No es justo con la recomendacion dde compra de Depeche, el recomendó cuando estaban los precios mas baratos, tu dedicaste entrar en la subida, subida que según el todavía esta por llegar, ósea que si te sales ees por tu decisión.en el medio plazo el dice donde cree que va allegar.



totalmente de acuerdo con Cordoba,el que compró cuando recomendé ha ganado mucho dinero.
Yo no tengo la culpa de que haya gente que invierte en plena subida y venda cuando retrocede un poco.
Si me hacéis caso a mis pautas igual os va mejor.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo con Cordoba,el que compró cuando recomendé ha ganado mucho dinero.
> Yo no tengo la culpa de que haya gente que invierte en plena subida y venda cuando retrocede un poco.
> Si me hacéis caso a mis pautas igual os va mejor.



Coincido con ustedes, yo entré estando el valor algo alto en base al precio objetivo, si a medio plazo no gano con este valor no será culpa de Depeche, y si al final no gano nada tampoco.


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

He aprendido la lección.
A partir de ahora seré más conservador, avisaré de acción con precio de entrada, y diré donde estimo que puede llegar.
No daré ni plazos, ni intentaré estar dejandome los cuernos cada dia intentando informaros para que hagáis trading.
Como mucho diré a este precio creo que se puede comprar y a este precio puede llegar dentro de x meses.


----------



## Cordoba (27 Sep 2013)

La pena depeche es no haber visto la venta de Codere en 2,5 por ejemplo habríamos triunfado, el corto plazo es mas rentable que el medio , y el medio mas que el largo, o como se dice mas vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando.

Ese ha sido tu error, habrías hecho ganar pasta por un tibo a mucha gente en poquísimo tiempo, creoq ue ahí te confundiste de estrategia, ya que el caramelo de los 4,13 nos cegó a todos, la diferencia entre salir a hombros, y que te den de leches, y sabes que yo estoy saliendo muy bien, pero volvemos a lo mismo hubiera triunfado en 2,5, ahora veremos a ver cuando lo veremos si es que se ve.


----------



## Garrafón (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche, tienes un don para acertar que valor va a subir, muy pocos tienen ese toque especial, ni siquiera el 99% de los profesionales que se dedican a esto.
Pero aún no sabes gestionar el valor en la subida, esa es mi opinión, si pules eso serás un gestor extraordinario.

Aquí me retiro, sigo por mi cuenta con mi método personal que a mi me funciona.
Han sido dos semanas muy entretenidas, gracias por todo.


----------



## Depeche (27 Sep 2013)

Cordoba dijo:


> La pena depeche es no haber visto la venta de Codere en 2,5 por ejemplo habríamos triunfado, el corto plazo es mas rentable que el medio , y el medio mas que el largo, o como se dice mas vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando.
> 
> Ese ha sido tu error, habrías hecho ganar pasta por un tibo a mucha gente en poquísimo tiempo, creoq ue ahí te confundiste de estrategia, ya que el caramelo de los 4,13 nos cegó a todos, la diferencia entre salir a hombros, y que te den de leches, y sabes que yo estoy saliendo muy bien, pero volvemos a lo mismo hubiera triunfado en 2,5, ahora veremos a ver cuando lo veremos si es que se ve.



Yo vendí una parte de Codere en la subida, entorno a 2,56 euros y volví a recomprar en varias ocasiones en la bajada,a mi me ha salido la jugada muy bien, y eso que he recomprado alguna entorno a 1,90 euros,pero mantengo la mitad a 1,16


----------



## creative (27 Sep 2013)

Yo entre la semana pasada a 0.88 y no me arrepiento, no es valor que si sube a 1e vender ea un valor que me gusta y quiero tener en cartera como que proximos meses entrare en mapfre . Ferrovial y ibedrola


----------



## mfernama (27 Sep 2013)

Bueno acabó la sesión, ahora a mirar un poco los gráficos, y que cada uno haga su pinta y colorea para ver como está la cosa en general.

Yo voy en esta desde hace mucho tiempo, y pensaba que superaríamos la resistencia de 0.91, pero visto lo visto habrá que poner un SP, porque la premisa principal para cualquiera que empieza en esto es evitar perder pasta.

---------- Post added 27-sep-2013 at 18:04 ----------




Cordoba dijo:


> La pena depeche es no haber visto la venta de Codere en 2,5 por ejemplo habríamos triunfado, el corto plazo es mas rentable que el medio , y el medio mas que el largo, o como se dice mas vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando.
> 
> Ese ha sido tu error, habrías hecho ganar pasta por un tibo a mucha gente en poquísimo tiempo, creoq ue ahí te confundiste de estrategia, ya que el caramelo de los 4,13 nos cegó a todos, la diferencia entre salir a hombros, y que te den de leches, y sabes que yo estoy saliendo muy bien, pero volvemos a lo mismo hubiera triunfado en 2,5, ahora veremos a ver cuando lo veremos si es que se ve.



Aprendida la lección, *si ves un valor casi duplicarse en 3 días y estas dentro hay que salir echando ostias y que te quiten lo bailado*.


----------



## bentox (27 Sep 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Aprendida la lección, *si ves un valor casi duplicarse en 3 días y estas dentro hay que salir echando ostias y que te quiten lo bailado*.



Esa ha sido una de las enseñanzas de estos días.


----------



## BlueLaser (27 Sep 2013)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo vendí una parte de Codere en la subida, entorno a 2,56 euros y volví a recomprar en varias ocasiones en la bajada,a mi me ha salido la jugada muy bien, y eso que he recomprado alguna entorno a 1,90 euros,pero mantengo la mitad a 1,16



Eso está muy bien, porque demuestra que sabes gestionar la inversión que haces en un valor, sabes salir a tiempo y sabes volver a entrar, pero algunos novatos no vendimos porque nos cegó el "esto va parriba" y pensando que una vez vendidos si seguia subiendo ya no la pillábamos, porque los novatos no tenemos idea de cuando hay correcciones ni de si las acabará habiendo. 

A eso súmale un segundo error, que es seguir cargando cegados por el objetivo de los 4,16 € haciendo que a pesar de haber comprado en 1,18 (por ejemplo) la media pueda estar ahora en 1,50 y por tanto en zona de peligro si rompiera ese soporte.

Estoy seguro de que si nos hubieras aconsejado eso de salir y volver a entrar lo hubieramos hecho todos. Eso no significa que nadie deba culparte o responsabilizarte de nada, pero si que igual no tuviste en cuenta el nivel de ignorancia de los novatos que te seguimos.


----------



## Kamui (27 Sep 2013)

BlueLaser dijo:


> Eso está muy bien, porque demuestra que sabes gestionar la inversión que haces en un valor, sabes salir a tiempo y sabes volver a entrar, pero algunos novatos no vendimos porque nos cegó el "esto va parriba" y pensando que una vez vendidos si seguia subiendo ya no la pillábamos, porque los novatos no tenemos idea de cuando hay correcciones ni de si las acabará habiendo.
> 
> A eso súmale un segundo error, que es seguir cargando cegados por el objetivo de los 4,16 € haciendo que a pesar de haber comprado en 1,18 (por ejemplo) la media pueda estar ahora en 1,50 y por tanto en zona de peligro si rompiera ese soporte.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que si nos hubieras aconsejado eso de salir y volver a entrar lo hubieramos hecho todos. Eso no significa que nadie deba culparte o responsabilizarte de nada, pero si que igual no tuviste en cuenta el nivel de ignorancia de los novatos que te seguimos.



Si, todos nos cegamos con lo del 4,16. Hubiera sido buena estrategia salirse ese día, pero estábamos todos mirando que faltaba la otra mitad por subir.


----------



## RuiKi84 (28 Sep 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Si, todos nos cegamos con lo del 4,16. Hubiera sido buena estrategia salirse ese día, pero estábamos todos mirando que faltaba la otra mitad por subir.




Creo que todos en condiciones normales hubiesemos vendido sin pensarlo en el 100% (por puro sentido común), a cualquier conocido que le explicaba donde estabamos montados y qué es lo que sucedia comentaba lo mismo:

-vende ya!! vende ya!! 
lo más jodido es que sin tener ni zorra idea tenian razón, eso era un auténtico chicharro. Al final desde el 1,2, yo me pude salir en 1,95

Los foreros que veniamos desde el principio 1,15-1,40 teniamos un buen colchon para mantener posición. Pero si alguien entro en 2,40-2,80 haciendo caso a nuestras espectativas de llegar al 4,16 8: vaya ostion que se han metido!


----------



## creative (28 Sep 2013)

http://http://www.lacomarcadepuertollano.com/diario/noticia/2013_09_28/06

El lunes se firmará el acuerdo con la empresa por el que se aplicará un nuevo ERTE durante nueve meses y una reducción salarial del 16% durante un año a cambio de no despedir a 71 trabajadores y de no aplicar un nuevo ERE extintivo para otros 110


----------



## Baki (28 Sep 2013)

creative dijo:


> http://http://www.lacomarcadepuertollano.com/diario/noticia/2013_09_28/06
> 
> El lunes se firmará el acuerdo con la empresa por el que se aplicará un nuevo ERTE durante nueve meses y una reducción salarial del 16% durante un año a cambio de no despedir a 71 trabajadores y de no aplicar un nuevo ERE extintivo para otros 110



Y mi pregunta, es la siguiente: como afectará a si cotización? 
Para mi y soy un absoluto profano, creo que el hecho que la empresa pueda actuar sobre uno de sus costes mas importantes como el coste salarial, y que lo
Pueda disminuir (entiendo que lo refuce) es una burna noticia, o no?
A ver si algun forero experto puede arojar luz


----------



## adivino (28 Sep 2013)

Baki dijo:


> Y mi pregunta, es la siguiente: como afectará a si cotización?
> Para mi y soy un absoluto profano, creo que el hecho que la empresa pueda actuar sobre uno de sus costes mas importantes como el coste salarial, y que lo
> Pueda disminuir (entiendo que lo refuce) es una burna noticia, o no?
> A ver si algun forero experto puede arojar luz



Exacto, es positivo.

Pero la clave para esta empresa con :

1. Grandes contratos en el extranjero como proveedores

2. Cambio de legislacion en España que vuelva a beneficiar a las energias renovables.

Todo lo demas mantedrá a la empresa en letargo...


----------



## creative (28 Sep 2013)

Lei que el 90%.de la demanda y proyectos.son internacionales si encuentro link de la noticia lo paso. Al margen de la sede de puertollano ¿Tiene alguna mas?


----------



## madruga (28 Sep 2013)

Según la información de Solaria, las ventas internacionales fueron del 80%.


----------



## NaNDeTe (28 Sep 2013)

80%? y yo preocupandome por el dictamen le la UE sobre las renovables y el gobierno español, y como afectaria esto a la cotizacion....


----------



## madruga (28 Sep 2013)

Aqui tienes el análisis financiero del 1T de 2013 donde aparecen las ventas:

http://www.solariaenergia.com/archivosbd/accionistas_ficheros/77c7835955dfe1ba21eea938b3ef7802.pdf

Al parecer están haciendo un gran esfuerzo por el mercado internacional y, sin duda, eso se verá reflejado en el precio de la acción. Gamesa cuando pegó el último subidón fue, entre otros muchos factores, porque el 90% de sus ventas fueron del exterior.


----------



## Dealer (30 Sep 2013)

dia muy duro..


----------



## Metal12 (30 Sep 2013)

Depeche, ¿hasta donde crees que puede bajar solaria?


----------



## Norske (1 Oct 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Depeche, ¿hasta donde crees que puede bajar solaria?





Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de vender mis Solaria, la esperaré más abajo, mi recomendación es vender a quien vaya ganando, *y esperar a que baje a 0,78 para cerrar gap para recomprar.*
> Quien vaya a medio plazo puede mantenerlas,que siguen en tendencia alcista y antes de final de año superará el 1 euro.
> Pero yo prefiero aprovechar que voy ganando para recoger ese dinero.




Elvis has left the building


----------



## Kamui (1 Oct 2013)

Norske dijo:


> Elvis has left the building



Ayer rozó el valor de 0,78.


----------



## Norske (1 Oct 2013)

Kamui, yo creo que deberías pasarte por el foro de Depeche para recibir respuesta a vuestras preguntas. Como he posteado antes de manera jocosa, me temo que el hilo de Solaria es un hilo moribundo. Depeche señalizó, compró y vendió. Y para nuevas cuestiones deberás pasar por su consultorio particular.


----------



## Kamui (1 Oct 2013)

Norske dijo:


> Kamui, yo creo que deberías pasarte por el foro de Depeche para recibir respuesta a vuestras preguntas. Como he posteado antes de manera jocosa, me temo que el hilo de Solaria es un hilo moribundo. Depeche señalizó, compró y vendió. Y para nuevas cuestiones deberás pasar por su consultorio particular.



Yo sólo he hecho referencia a lo de "_Acabo de vender mis Solaria, la esperaré más abajo, mi recomendación es vender a quien vaya ganando, y esperar a que baje a 0,78 para cerrar gap para recomprar.
Quien vaya a medio plazo puede mantenerlas,que siguen en tendencia alcista y antes de final de año superará el 1 euro. 
Pero yo prefiero aprovechar que voy ganando para recoger ese dinero._".

Si en el nuevo foro hay instrucciones nuevas, las desconozco porque no le he echado un ojo aún.


----------



## baco (2 Oct 2013)

reduce el sueldo de sus trabajadores en puertollano un 16%


----------



## creative (2 Oct 2013)

Pero solo un año demomento es buena noticia para alcanzar.benificios.este final de año


----------



## NaNDeTe (2 Oct 2013)

Me juego un owned a que chapa la semana cerca del 0.9 
El motivo por el que lo digo es por una leve divergencia alcista en estocastico y MACD en barras de 1h

Yo personalmente hasta que no pase de la resistencia 0,9 no pienso comprar solaria. A 0,70 compraria tambien.


----------



## Metal12 (3 Oct 2013)

NaNDeTe dijo:


> Me juego un owned a que chapa la semana cerca del 0.9
> El motivo por el que lo digo es por una leve divergencia alcista en estocastico y MACD en barras de 1h
> 
> Yo personalmente hasta que no pase de la resistencia 0,9 no pienso comprar solaria. A 0,70 compraria tambien.




Pues hoy empieza el día muy bien a 0,87€ y subiendo a 0,88€, no descarto que aciertes y vayamos para arriba......


----------



## creative (3 Oct 2013)

Se ha dado a conocer un contrato en brasil, este es el motivo de subida de hoy.


----------



## bonobubble (3 Oct 2013)

Parece que la especialidad son los proyectos de 100 Megas.

Con respecto a la bajada de salarios. En mi opinion, no se ha de pensar que es para aumentar beneficios.
Esa bajada de salarios del 16% en bruto representa un 4-5% mas en total, por que la empresa paga un 30% del IRPF. Si a esto añadimos, que ese ahorro es para pagar bien, a proveedores, bien a deuda financiera, se podria ahora otro % interesante.
Vamos que al final un 16% de bajada salarial, en una empresa con deuda financiera, se puede convertir en un ahorra del 20-24%


----------



## ane agurain (3 Oct 2013)

la bajada del 16%, siempre es bruta, cuando se habla de bajadas. Lo que la empresa se suele ahorrar es un 30% aprox de ese 16% vía SS. Salvo que ese 16% se lo quiten de alguna parte que no cotizase, dietas exentas, etc...


----------



## merkax (9 Oct 2013)

buena sesión de solaria, ha subido casi un 5%


----------



## creative (9 Oct 2013)

Hoy despues de perder hasta un 3% por recogida de beneficios a terminado en plano. Buenas sensaciones me da este valor a largo plazo ahora esperemos un trimestre de resultados sin apenas perdidas y a final de año alguna noticia comercial y a volar


----------



## creative (13 Oct 2013)

"La fbrica de Solaria en Puertollano se consolida como una de las pocas competitivas en Europa" | Diario La Comarca de Puertollano


----------



## merkax (13 Oct 2013)

Superará esta semana los 0,90€?? 







No tiene mala pinta


----------



## Robopoli (13 Oct 2013)

merkax dijo:


> Superará esta semana los 0,90€??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero... El viernes cuando llegó a 0,90 puse una orden a 0,92 por si rompía la resistencia pero debí meter la gamba porque entró la compra a 0,87 ::::::
Al final creo que acabará rompiendo los 0,90 pero me fastidia bastante haberme metido cuando todavía está rebotando en los 0'87 0'88 :´(


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2013)

Ojito que ha saltado solaria!! 0,915!!!


----------



## RuiKi84 (15 Oct 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ojito que ha saltado solaria!! 0,915!!!



Una pena salirme cuando lo dijo Depeche :abajo:, felicidades a todos los que continuais dentro, estaré atento para volver a entrar


----------



## Robopoli (15 Oct 2013)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Una pena salirme cuando lo dijo Depeche :abajo:, felicidades a todos los que continuais dentro, estaré atento para volver a entrar



Bueno... Realmente el planteamiento no era malo. Ha estado mucho tiempo moviéndose en lateral mientras muchos chicharros como Prisa, Quabit, y otros subían.
Yo de hecho vendí, lo moví y ahora vuelvo a estar dentro y aunque entré un poco antes de lo que esperaba le he sacado algo de rendimiento por el camino.


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Oct 2013)

Leyendo las recomendaciones de Campofrío y Codere, no se si he hecho bien entrando en Solaria.
Debería leer más.


----------



## Dealer (17 Oct 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Leyendo las recomendaciones de Campofrío y Codere, no se si he hecho bien entrando en Solaria.
> Debería leer más.



Solaria mañana debería salir disparada.


----------



## Duendek86 (17 Oct 2013)

Dealer dijo:


> Solaria mañana debería salir disparada.



Basandote en?

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk


----------



## mfernama (17 Oct 2013)

Duendek86 dijo:


> Basandote en?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk



Si macho, esto se está llenado de brujas lolas..


----------



## Robopoli (17 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Si macho, esto se está llenado de brujas lolas..



Es que es acojonaannnte...
Si nos dieran un leuro por cada brujo lolo que pasa por aquí reventábamos Codere :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## madruga (17 Oct 2013)

El valor ahora tiene mucha fuerza. La clave será la ruptura de los 0,95.

Yo tengo mi stop con beneficios en 0,94 y, si rompe el 0,95, entraré de nuevo con el objetivo máximo en 1.20


----------



## HisHoliness (17 Oct 2013)

Dealer dijo:


> Solaria mañana debería salir disparada.



Si, hacia abajo. SOLARIA	0,8650	-0,0250	-2,81


----------



## mfernama (17 Oct 2013)

La resistencia de los 0,91 es muy dura, ha chocado varias veces contra ella sin éxito.

El dia que la supere con volumen será el momento de subirse, con un SL y SP bien definidos.


----------



## 1965 (23 Oct 2013)

¿Como veis ahora Solaria? Se dió con el 0,91 y ahora parece que se desinfla. ¿os habeis salido todos?


----------



## Robopoli (23 Oct 2013)

Yo estoy fuera.


----------



## creative (23 Oct 2013)

Sigo dentro esperando resultados del 3 trimestre.


----------



## madruga (23 Oct 2013)

Yo también dentro con primer objetivo en el 0,95. Si los supera, comprare otra vez en 1,01 con el objetivo 1,20.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (23 Oct 2013)

que suicidas que sois :XX:


----------



## ninfireblade (23 Oct 2013)

Yo tambien sigo. Mejor ahi que en la cuenta naranja.


----------



## decloban (25 Oct 2013)

Parece que hoy ha dado señales de querer saltar el 0,91. ¿Como lo veis el lunes?


----------



## 1965 (25 Oct 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Parece que hoy ha dado señales de querer saltar el 0,91. ¿Como lo veis el lunes?



Ya tocó el 0,9 el otro día y se fue para abajo. Yo estoy pensando en venderlas con un 7% de plusvis. esperaba mas pero....


----------



## creative (26 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> Ya tocó el 0,9 el otro día y se fue para abajo. Yo estoy pensando en venderlas con un 7% de plusvis. esperaba mas pero....



Un valor con futuro espera,los resultados del tercer y cuarto trimestre


----------



## Dealer (27 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Si macho, esto se está llenado de brujas lolas..



Por la grafica que dibujaba, pero lo cierto es que tiene pinta de estar bastante manipulada... 

Yo la veo alcista, muy alcista, pero el tiempo dira...

¿Cual es tu opinion?


----------



## mfernama (27 Oct 2013)

Dealer dijo:


> Por la grafica que dibujaba, pero lo cierto es que tiene pinta de estar bastante manipulada...
> 
> Yo la veo alcista, muy alcista, pero el tiempo dira...
> 
> ¿Cual es tu opinion?



Yo estaba en SLR desde hacia un par de meses, muy bien comprado, también esperando que superase el euro al calor de Gamesa y con un mercado alcista, y llegar al 1.2, todo eso basado en mi propio pinta y colorea...

Cuando Depeche abrió el hilo pensé que estaba hecho, pero la verdad es que si se fija cada vez que toca los 0.9 tira para abajo, va a costar mucho superar esa resistencia y viendo como se las gastan estos valorcillos pues ajusté el SP y plusvis al bolsillo.

Luego volví a entrar, subió, ajuste el SP y me sacaron con lo justo para unos donuts 

El valor sigue dentro de un canal alcista y podría superar esa resistencia, pero tal y como está el patio chicharrero (véase SPS, etc ...), solo me planteo entrar de nuevo si baja a 0.78-0.8 o bien supera los 0.9 claramente.

En fin suerte y espero que no se haya molestado por el post.


----------



## creative (28 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Yo estaba en SLR desde hacia un par de meses, muy bien comprado, también esperando que superase el euro al calor de Gamesa y con un mercado alcista, y llegar al 1.2, todo eso basado en mi propio pinta y colorea...
> 
> Cuando Depeche abrió el hilo pensé que estaba hecho, pero la verdad es que si se fija cada vez que toca los 0.9 tira para abajo, va a costar mucho superar esa resistencia y viendo como se las gastan estos valorcillos pues ajusté el SP y plusvis al bolsillo.
> 
> ...



Si no hubiera aparecido la noticia de brasil o la baja de sueldos, podria opinar que es un valor tentado a la especulacion pura. UN CHICHARRO, pero viendo estos cambios lo veo con un valor interesante para mantener a largo,( recodar que es una empresa que fundamentalmente trabaja fuera de España)


----------



## madruga (28 Oct 2013)

Depeche, sigue mi criterio  esto publico hoy en su foro:

El valor para esta semana es SOLARIA
Esta semana va a empezar a cotizar en el nivel de 0,88 euros.
La acción va a subir hasta la zona de resistencia de 0,95 euros,de superarla tendría camino libre hasta el nivel de 1,20 euros.


----------



## Dealer (28 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Yo estaba en SLR desde hacia un par de meses, muy bien comprado, también esperando que superase el euro al calor de Gamesa y con un mercado alcista, y llegar al 1.2, todo eso basado en mi propio pinta y colorea...
> 
> Cuando Depeche abrió el hilo pensé que estaba hecho, pero la verdad es que si se fija cada vez que toca los 0.9 tira para abajo, va a costar mucho superar esa resistencia y viendo como se las gastan estos valorcillos pues ajusté el SP y plusvis al bolsillo.
> 
> ...




La verdad es que no es normal todos los ataques que hubo en el 0,9X y que no consiga romper, tuvo un back bastante duro además que el cuidador tuvo que aguantar... Sí te fijas en sus velas parece bastante 'claro'.

Yo creo que sí rompe el 1€ la acción puede ir para arriba a falta de ver sus cuentas ya no del 3 trimestre sino del 4.

De todas formas yo estoy dentro bastante fuerte y me he planteado hasta vender la mitad...

Muchas faltas desde el teléfono


----------



## mfernama (28 Oct 2013)

Esta teniendo un mal día: 0,8450 -0,0350 -3,98

A ver si mejora el aspecto, pero lo dicho la resistencia de los 0.9 es mucho más dura de lo que podría parecer.


----------



## Dealer (28 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Esta teniendo un mal día: 0,8450 -0,0350 -3,98
> 
> A ver si mejora el aspecto, pero lo dicho la resistencia de los 0.9 es mucho más dura de lo que podría parecer.



Es muy dura porque a alguien no le interesa que la rompa, el cuidador tendra ordenes y eso esta haciendo, lo unico saber el motivo.

Para mi esto tiene muchas explicaciones... Pero con suerte una opa a 1,2 e :XX:  

De todas formas he tratado de buscar informacion de la empresa, si estan ya fabricando, si les han pagado los atrasos etc etc y no veo nada, lo mas probable es que llame por telefono o intente que algun amigo me haga el favor de personarse y ver un poco in situ.

¿Sabes tu algo de esto?


----------



## Metal12 (28 Oct 2013)

Bajando a 0.785€, ¿Sera un pullback?


----------



## Dealer (28 Oct 2013)

Se desploma pero bien...


----------



## HisHoliness (28 Oct 2013)

Tranquilos, Depeche la esta bajando a posta para luego subirla y que nos quedemos flipaos.


----------



## venecia (28 Oct 2013)

el ibex pierde los 10000 mañana otro dia de regla toka...mejor no comprar nada mas


----------



## Dealer (28 Oct 2013)

Yo creo que cerrara en 0,84

Por la noche lo explico.


----------



## Metal12 (28 Oct 2013)

Dealer dijo:


> Yo creo que cerrara en 0,84
> 
> Por la noche lo explico.



Venga explícanos;

1. El por que no cierra a 0.84€
2. El si hubiese cerrado a 0.84€

Estoy impaciente por ver tus comentarios.


----------



## creative (28 Oct 2013)

Duplico papelitos comprando a 0,815 E confio en el futuro de la empresa, mi inversion en SLR es el 2,5% de mi patrimonio.

Mi entrada anterior fue a 0,88 €


----------



## 1965 (28 Oct 2013)

creative dijo:


> Duplico papelitos comprando a 0,815 E confio en el futuro de la empresa, mi inversion en SLR es el 2,5% de mi patrimonio.
> 
> Mi entrada anterior fue a 0,88 €



Yo también he dado orden de compra y dejaré de mirarla unos días (las tenía a 0,82 de promedio). A ver si los del análisis técnico de esta semana tienen razón :Aplauso:


----------



## mfernama (28 Oct 2013)

Pues no sé con el velón que se ha marcado hoy muy buena pinta no tiene, tenía pensado entrar en 0.8, pero habiendo salido vivo de la efervescencia vivida en chicharrillos he preferido seguir desde la barrera.
Por lo menos sigue dentro del canal alcista, pero si lo rompe la podría llevar a los 0.75.

Suerte! y SL's


----------



## mfernama (29 Oct 2013)

Parece querer probar los 0.75 ienso:


----------



## creative (29 Oct 2013)

Si toca el 0.75 entro con otro paquete . Seria el 4% de mi patrimonio. Avisado estais


----------



## ane agurain (30 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Parece querer probar los 0.75 ienso:



parece que va a probar los 0.66


----------



## venecia (30 Oct 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> parece que va a probar los 0.66



buenos dias ayer entre a ,80 deberia vender solo queria sacar unos centimillos??

ane como lo ves de aqui a 1 semana bajista??::

EDito : =0,83 parece que los dioses me acompañam


----------



## ane agurain (30 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> buenos dias ayer entre a ,80 deberia vender solo queria sacar unos centimillos??
> 
> ane como lo ves de aqui a 1 semana bajista??::
> 
> EDito : =0,83 parece que los dioses me acompañam



Yo estoy acojonado con Viscofan que entré el otro día para lo mismo, para *sacar unos centimillos* con las plusvas y algo más tras vender tubacex.

Hoy han habierto en -12% o así, y han recuperado hasta el -6% (2 recomendaciones de infraponderar o así que ha tenido).

Mis EADS suben también.

Y Gamesa y Solaria no las tocaba ni con un palo hasta dentro de un mes.

Solaria pinta que va a buscar el soporte de 0,75 pero también puede ir a la oblicua de 0,66


El único sector que veo potable es el del gas y eléctricas, pero están muy altas para entrar y me dan pánico. Espero a una corrección de bancos y TEF que arrastren a estos y entrar.

Si no se da la corrección, pues no pasa nada.


----------



## venecia (30 Oct 2013)

alguien puede ponerme las 3 posiciobes c/v de solaria¿¿ ing solo me da 1
graciass


----------



## NaNDeTe (30 Oct 2013)

venecia dijo:


> alguien puede ponerme las 3 posiciobes c/v de solaria¿¿ ing solo me da 1
> graciass



Visual Economy: Cartera, Análisis de Riesgo, Fondos, Noticias, Filtros de Valores y Alertas.

inroduce el valor y dale a oferta/demanda


----------



## 1965 (30 Oct 2013)

¿Pero no recomendabais grifols y SOLARIA para esta semana por análisis técnico? A ver si os estais gurupecheando. ¿Estamos a setas o a rolex? ¿Vendemos Solaria o aumentamos posiciones? Yo ayer compré 2000 porque creo que tarde o temprano va a romper el 1,9, y ahora me la ponesi por los suelos :no:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Oct 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Pero no recomendabais grifols y SOLARIA para esta semana por análisis técnico? A ver si os estais gurupecheando. ¿Estamos a setas o a rolex? ¿Vendemos Solaria o aumentamos posiciones? Yo ayer compré 2000 porque creo que tarde o temprano va a romper el 1,9, y ahora me la ponesi por los suelos :no:



a ver, yo dije que grifols y solaria estban a punto de dar entrada. Grifols la dió, y solaria no acabó de darla.


----------



## mfernama (31 Oct 2013)

Yo diría que Grifols tiene muy buena pinta, va camino de los 30.5, y en caso de superar la veo en 32 €.
Solaria ha aguantado el soporte de los 0.8, pero ha movido menos volumen hoy y le veo peor pinta.

Vaya esto según mi pinta y colorea.

Pongan un SL en su vida y si hay suerte un SP, esto las gacelillas a sangre y fuego debemos tenerlo grabado....


----------



## ane agurain (31 Oct 2013)

mfernama dijo:


> Yo diría que Grifols tiene muy buena pinta, va camino de los 30.5, y en caso de superar la veo en 32 €.
> Solaria ha aguantado el soporte de los 0.8, pero ha movido menos volumen hoy y le veo peor pinta.
> 
> Vaya esto según mi pinta y colorea.
> ...



grifols eads azkoyen tienen buena pinta, sí :fiufiu:


----------



## Metal12 (31 Oct 2013)

Que le pasa a Solaria?


----------



## venecia (31 Oct 2013)

ni idea lo flipo.....


----------



## Varo (31 Oct 2013)

Busco y no hay noticias ni nada.


----------



## creative (6 Nov 2013)

Almirall, valor estrella en noviembre para el consenso de mercado
En otro valores recomiendan la compra de SLR


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

para estos días:

Fersa
Montebalito
Solaria
Natra
Tecnocom


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> para estos días:
> 
> Fersa
> Montebalito
> ...



De la subrayada es su día :d


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> De la subrayada es su día :d



Yo creo que no, supongo que te basaras para afirmar eso en vigia. He visto una pauta en otros valores que Solaria cumplió ayer y creo que no subirá.

Si fallo me como un owned y si acierto te comento la pauta de que haya acertado, total tengo un 50% de posibilidades de acertar :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Yo creo que no, supongo que te basaras para afirmar eso en koncorde. He visto una pauta en otros valores que Solaria cumplió ayer y creo que no subirá.
> 
> Si fallo me como un owned y si acierto te comento la pauta de que haya acertado, total tengo un 50% de posibilidades de acertar :XX:



y en el macd de retraso nulo y en el de 8-18-9


y en vigia


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> y en el macd de retraso nulo y en el de 8-18-9
> 
> 
> y en vigia



Si quería decir vigia, he editado mi comentario pero no me ha dado tiempo y lo has visto. Veremos si acierto, me como el owned o quedamos en tablas


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

tenemos por delante 10 días para comprobarlo 

yo he puesto órdenes de entrada así:

en faes acumulo en 2,755 si baja (ha entrado)
en fersa en 2,45 (edito: ha entrado)
en solaria 0.82
en natra en 2.40 (igual con esta arriesgo tan abajo)
en tecnocom en 1,325


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> tenemos por delante 10 días para comprobarlo



Si son 10 días has ganado tu yo con acertar con el cierre de la semana me conformo :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Si quería decir vigia, he editado mi comentario pero no me ha dado tiempo y lo has visto. Veremos si acierto, me como el owned o quedamos en tablas



pero koncorde también da, tiene todos en positivo, veremos si no es falsa entrada...


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero koncorde también da, tiene todos en positivo, veremos si no es* falsa entrada*...



Ese es el tema, el patrón que hizo ayer a mi me marca falsa entrada y rebote hacia abajo. Ya veremos estoy empezando con los indicadores de Blai5 y ese patrón ya ha ocurrido en valores que sigo.

Como no he realizado una estadística mirando historial seguramente este equivocado pero bueno como tengo un 50% de probabilidades de acertar pues me lanzo a ver si me convierto en el nuevo gurupeche :XX:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

no digo que suba hoy, pero mira a ver qué te parece:







tocar 0.82 del canal y arriba

si rompe, va a 0.77 y rebote


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> no digo que suba hoy,





ane agurain dijo:


> para estos días:
> 
> Fersa
> Montebalito
> ...





ane agurain dijo:


> De la subrayada es su día :d



Por eso lo he comentado 



ane agurain dijo:


> pero mira a ver qué te parece:
> 
> tocar 0.82 del canal y arriba



Que seguramente hoy entre en solaria  Llevo ya unas cuantas semanas detrás de ella y creo que no falta mucho para dar señal de entrada.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

0,84...

venga otros 2 centimillos y entro bien


----------



## Thaiel (7 Nov 2013)

Igual me equivoco....pero no creo que baje de 0,83.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Igual me equivoco....pero no creo que baje de 0,83.



vamos a ver, le meto 0.825 por si acaso

mientras natra 2,40, me ha entrado esta, y fersa (esta me ha falla por 1cto que es mucho), faes en 2,75...

me falta solaria en eso que he puesto y tecnocom que parece que hoy no quiere. a ver el lunes


----------



## Thaiel (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos a ver, le meto 0.825 por si acaso
> 
> mientras natra 2,40, me ha entrado esta, y fersa (esta me ha falla por 1cto que es mucho), faes en 2,75...
> 
> me falta solaria en eso que he puesto y tecnocom que parece que hoy no quiere. a ver el lunes



Creo que Fersa y Solaria debería de saltar....buenos precios de compra tendrías. Veremos si los resultados son la lanzadera....además del técnico.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

el lunes creo que faes y fersa reduce mucha deuda creo, un 25%.


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el lunes creo que faes y fersa reduce mucha deuda creo, un 25%.



Si tu sabes que van a reducir la deuda un 25% es de suponer que los que lo tienen que saber ya lo han reflejado en el precio de la acción, ¿no? El volumen de ayer fue bajo y el de hoy parece que va a ser peor.

Ten en cuenta que desde principios de octubre están entrando manos fuertes y apenas hay gacelas, me huele a que nada mas se confirmen los resultados van a dejar pillados.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Si tu sabes que van a reducir la deuda un 25% es de suponer que los que lo tienen que saber ya lo han reflejado en el precio de la acción, ¿no? El volumen de ayer fue bajo y el de hoy parece que va a ser peor.
> 
> Ten en cuenta que desde principios de octubre están entrando manos fuertes y apenas hay gacelas, me huele a que nada mas se confirmen los resultados van a dejar pillados.



Si los resultados han salido hace 20 días. digo datos que son muy conocidos ya. fersa va a subir mucho estos 2 años, lo que no sé es si tendré paciencia o iré entrando y saliendo. Y lo mismo que fersa, faes y solaria, pero hace falta paciencia.

toma:
Analisis tecnico de Fersa por Chicharros Bolsa 06-11-13 - dBolsa.com


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Si los resultados han salido hace 20 días. digo datos que son muy conocidos ya. fersa va a subir mucho estos 2 años, lo que no sé es si tendré paciencia o iré entrando y saliendo. Y lo mismo que fersa, faes y solaria, pero hace falta paciencia.
> 
> toma:
> Analisis tecnico de Fersa por Chicharros Bolsa 06-11-13 - dBolsa.com



Totalmente de acuerdo con esos valores pero añadiría deoleo que por cierto a mi me marca que mañana al igual que hoy solaria cierra en rojo. ¿Como ves deoleo?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con esos valores pero añadiría deoleo que por cierto a mi me marca que mañana al igual que hoy solaria cierra en rojo. ¿Como ves deoleo?



No la tengo entre mis 20 seleccionados. 


Pero por encima, el gráfico de volumen es parecido a FAES, así que será bueno en 2 años.


Parece que empieza a hacer la vuelta de la sopera dessde julio.


Desde Julio apunta para arriba. de 0,27 a 0,37, y caída al fibo50 (0,32)
Otra subida de 0,32 a 0,40 y corrección hasta fibo50 (0,36)
y luego otro impulso justo hasta el 161.80fibo de la inicial.

TODO iba perfecto y cuidado hasta el 28 de octubre, que si te fijas pierde y ahora al menos, anda lateral rara, creo que cuando menos, prudencia aún. Y más sabiendo que no ha entrado en el canal de nuevo, no ha podido.

En su descargo decir que la subida era muy rápida y que igual va a buscar pasta más abajo....


Pero no me haga caso.


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> No la tengo entre mis 20 seleccionados.
> 
> 
> Pero por encima, el gráfico de volumen es parecido a FAES, así que será bueno en 2 años.



Exacto, si la miras igual que FAES con el histórico de 5 años son clavadas pero a favor de Deoleo es que creo que esta entrando accionariado nuevo poco a poco y si es verdad que Bankia y La Caixa se han unido para vender sus participaciones juntas dan un 30% del total por lo que el comprador lo están obligando a la OPA.

Yo la espero un poco mas abajo, de hecho el patrón que me da vigía es que mañana tira hacia atrás.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (7 Nov 2013)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> que suicidas que sois :XX:



Me autocito y os lo vuelvo a repetir: SOIS UNOS SUICIDAS


Y aquellos que usáis análisis técnico para un chicharro, sois unos masocas.


Si en una mierda ves un trozo blanco, SIGUE SIENDO MIERDA, MIRES COMO LO MIRES.

Informaros del sector de paneles solares, mirad los fundamentales, mirad la competencia existente internacional, mirad las cuentas de la empresa...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Exacto, si la miras igual que FAES con el histórico de 5 años son clavadas pero a favor de Deoleo es que creo que esta entrando accionariado nuevo poco a poco y si es verdad que Bankia y La Caixa se han unido para vender sus participaciones juntas dan un 30% del total por lo que el comprador lo están obligando a la OPA.
> 
> Yo la espero un poco mas abajo, de hecho el patrón que me da vigía es que mañana tira hacia atrás.



Sí, prudencia. Pero gráficamente ahora mismo, de las más claras veo EADS en subida libre y con recomendaciones de todos (a buenas horas cabrones! que algunos llevamos unos días!) y Faes.

Y lo digo porque las tengo, y porque así lo considero, ahora también considero que ME JODE que se me ha escapado Tecnocom, por avaricia rácana.


----------



## decloban (7 Nov 2013)

Antes hablo y antes sale la noticia.

*Deoleo encarga a JP Morgan la búsqueda de compradores para 29% del capital*
El grupo aceitero Deoleo ha encargado al banco de inversión JP Morgan la búsqueda de compradores para el 28,6 % del capital de la compañía que en estos momentos se encuentra en manos de las cajas de ahorro que fueron rescatadas (Bankia, Caixabank y Kutxabank) y que por ley están obligadas a desinvertir.

Deoleo encarga a JP Morgan la bsqueda de compradores para 29% del capital

Para mi el posible comprador ya esta entrando sin hacer mucho ruido para sumar mas del 30% del accionariado y lanzar una OPA.

Aviso, suposiciones mías 


*Deoleo SA convoca presentación a Analistas a celebrar mañana viernes 8 de noviembre 2013.*
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={2c9f3897-44f5-4c0c-883f-8b29c16205f0}


----------



## Deibis (7 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Sí, prudencia. Pero gráficamente ahora mismo, de las más claras veo EADS en subida libre y con recomendaciones de todos (a buenas horas cabrones! que algunos llevamos unos días!) y Faes.
> 
> Y lo digo porque las tengo, y porque así lo considero, ahora también considero que ME JODE que se me ha escapado Tecnocom, por avaricia rácana.



A 44€ vendí un puñado de acciones de EADS allá por el verano. Todavía tengo unas cuantas pero varios meses bloqueadas porque me las regalaron.


----------



## venecia (10 Nov 2013)

buenos dias como veis solaria a corto¿¿ tengo un buen paquete a .79 y .82 y queria quitarlas para entrar en gamesa ..apenas veo volumen en solaria y me a entrao el canguelo


----------



## Tonto Simon (10 Nov 2013)

Para los de fersa. Buscar cup with handle en Google y luego el gráfico de fersa. 

Mi consejo es que evitéis en todo lo posible los chicharros, y más los del continuo. Gastad el tiempo en buscar buenas empresas y comprarlas cuando estén baratas para el largo plazo.


----------



## creative (10 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> buenos dias como veis solaria a corto¿¿ tengo un buen paquete a .79 y .82 y queria quitarlas para entrar en gamesa ..apenas veo volumen en solaria y me a entrao el canguelo



Esperate a los resultados de la semana, creo que solaria tiene mas recorrido que gamesa ya que perdiste el tren a primeros de año.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

solaria.

he dado orden de compra a 0.79 y 0.795

con idea de vender mañana mismo o pasado a 0.8x-0.9x

no es coña. le toca velote para arriba.

lo explico mañana si resulta


fersa. natra. faes. acerinox
las 4 han roto su directriz bajista a largo. las 4 con pinta de subir 300-400% en 5 años. creo que dejaré esa pasta para celebrar un aniversario en 5 años.


----------



## decloban (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> las 4 han roto su directriz bajista a largo. las 4 con pinta de subir 300-400% en 5 años. creo que dejaré* esa pasta para celebrar un aniversario en 5 años.*



Sabes que iras entrando, saliendo y no vas ha aguantar 5 años sin tocarlas :XX:

Mi apuesta a 2 años vista es Deoleo, en mi caso entre el viernes.

Y para esta semana ¿Biosearch?


----------



## 1965 (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> solaria.
> 
> he dado orden de compra a 0.79 y 0.795
> 
> ...



Aunque sea una indiscrección, ¿con qué volúmenes entrais para que sea rentable entrar y salir con diferencias pequeñas? A mi con los volúmenes que manejo (nunca meto de entrada mas de 5-6mil€ en un valor (codere fue la brillante excepción), se me comen las comisiones. Necesito unos porcentajes de subida altos para sacar algo mencionable

Por cierto, mencionais Natra: fue entrar y caer como una condenada


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Sabes que iras entrando, saliendo y no vas ha aguantar 5 años sin tocarlas :XX:
> 
> Mi apuesta a 2 años vista es Deoleo, en mi caso entre el viernes.
> 
> Y para esta semana ¿Biosearch?





Aguantaré. Porque no es mi dinero  Es un bote de dos personas. 3.000 euros.



Biosearch aún anda Ebro jodiendo la marrana. No pinta mal, pero creo que esta semana toca no subir apenas y bajar a 0.535 o incluso a 0.51-0.52

A niveles de 0.58 no hay pasta apenas si miras el VPN


Luego la siguiente si eso...

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 06:50 ----------




1965 dijo:


> Aunque sea una indiscrección, ¿con qué volúmenes entrais para que sea rentable entrar y salir con diferencias pequeñas? A mi con los volúmenes que manejo (nunca meto de entrada mas de 5-6mil€ en un valor (codere fue la brillante excepción), se me comen las comisiones. Necesito unos porcentajes de subida altos para sacar algo mencionable
> 
> Por cierto, mencionais Natra: fue entrar y caer como una condenada





Natra yo entré a 2.40. sigo ahí. Igual entré muy arriba pecando de ansioso, sin mirar que es el valor que más sube.

Creo que podemos tener 15 días buenos ahora y luego otros 15 de recogida. Esperemos


----------



## decloban (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Biosearch aún anda Ebro jodiendo la marrana.



Parece que ya han terminado

Biosearch rumores acerca de la compañía que invitan a comprar | Intereconomía | 1109308

Yo de momento ya he tirado la caña, a ver si pesco mañana 

Me da a mi que mañana va a tener bastante volumen.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Sabes que iras entrando, saliendo y no vas ha aguantar 5 años sin tocarlas :XX:
> 
> Mi apuesta a 2 años vista es Deoleo, en mi caso entre el viernes.
> 
> Y para esta semana ¿Biosearch?



Deoleo:
Si miramos el gráfico vemos que con las caídas de fin de Octubre ha "ensanchado el canal de subida un poco"

Deoleo tiene una pinta muy buena, para mañana corregir y volver a subir en nada.

Interesante, me lo voy a pensar


----------



## decloban (10 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo:
> Si miramos el gráfico vemos que con las caídas de fin de Octubre ha "ensanchado el canal de subida un poco"
> 
> Deoleo tiene una pinta muy buena, para mañana corregir y volver a subir en nada.
> ...



Mira el histórico de 10 años con "los indicadores" 

Seguramente iré entrando y saliendo pero la idea es a 2 años vista. Si tienes tiempo mirare la presentación de resultados (1:30h) de vídeo.

PRESENTACION DEOLEO (En directo) | Deoleo


----------



## ane agurain (10 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Mira el histórico de 10 años con "los indicadores"
> 
> Seguramente iré entrando y saliendo pero la idea es a 2 años vista. Si tienes tiempo mirare la presentación de resultados (1:30h) de vídeo.
> 
> PRESENTACION DEOLEO (En directo) | Deoleo



Sí, entran manos fuertes en 2013, pero también muchas gacelas )


*si miras 1 año en vista diaria*, ves que calientan el valor en verano y después se salen de mediados de septiembre a primeros de noviembre. Ese verano, hubo un espejo y entraron a saco, como han hecho en Grifols por ejemplo.

La subida de 0.26 a 0.37 es de tibus
La subida de 0.39 a 0.43 es gaceril sola

Ahora parecía que entraban, pero con dudas. El MACD de retraso nulo y el de 8-18-9 marcan entrada, al macd puro aún parece que le queden un par de días.

Igual mañana corrige un poco y marca entrada pasado :

---------- Post added 10-nov-2013 at 07:29 ----------




decloban dijo:


> Parece que ya han terminado
> 
> Biosearch rumores acerca de la compañía que invitan a comprar | Intereconomía | 1109308
> 
> ...



El Blog de CFD's por *David Cabaleiro*

Este no es el calienta valores de Codere? el que lleva diciendo que codere bla bla bla? pues eso


----------



## decloban (11 Nov 2013)

Bueno ajuste demasiado la caña y me he quedado fuera de Biosearch, enhorabuena a los que estéis dentro.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Bueno ajuste demasiado la caña y me he quedado fuera de Biosearch, enhorabuena a los que estéis dentro.



igual puedes volver a entrar en 2 días 


0.585

los indicadores son buenos, pero no llevo más pasta suelta. 

a ver si me salgo de algún otro y elijo bio o el deoleo ese. Lo que pasa que tengo mucho chicharro y poco BC. no comprometo más que un %


----------



## decloban (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> igual puedes volver a entrar en 2 días



Tal vez, voy a esperar por si tienes razón pero no sabes lo que me jode haberme quedado fuera por haber modificado la orden de compra esta madrugada para ajustarla 1,5 ¢ :´(


----------



## ane agurain (11 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Tal vez, voy a esperar por si tienes razón pero no sabes lo que me jode haberme quedado fuera por haber modificado la orden de compra esta madrugada para ajustarla 1,5 ¢ :´(



lo mismo me pasó con tecnocom.

dale 0.55 otra vez y ya verás como entra


----------



## decloban (11 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> lo mismo me pasó con tecnocom.
> 
> dale 0.55 otra vez y ya verás como entra



Lanzada la caña otra vez :XX:

Por cierto, han empezado otra vez los rumores de un AK en Deoleo quiero pensar que no porque sino vaya entrada en el valor he tenido ::


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Nov 2013)

¿AK? ¿WTF?

Coño con las abreviaturas, no mentero.


----------



## decloban (11 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿AK? ¿WTF?
> 
> Coño con las abreviaturas, no mentero.



ampliación de capital


----------



## Robopoli (11 Nov 2013)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿AK? ¿WTF?
> 
> Coño con las abreviaturas, no mentero.



Ampliación de capital...???


----------



## Thaiel (12 Nov 2013)

Ane...cómo ves Solaria para esta semana?.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Tras no subir ayer mucho-mucho, si hoy no tira para arriba, igual vamos a buscar 0.79 y....




Thaiel dijo:


> Ane...cómo ves Solaria para esta semana?.


----------



## Thaiel (12 Nov 2013)

Resultados el 18/11....esperemos al día de hoy...a ver si tocamos el 0,85/6.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Nov 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Resultados el 18/11....esperemos al día de hoy...a ver si tocamos el 0,85/6.



casualmente, ese día se cierra la cuña que está haciendo, así que toca escapar para arriba o para abajo.

hasta el 17-11 creo que andaremos entre 0.82 y 0.795


----------



## creative (12 Nov 2013)

Solaria reiniciar su actividad en Puertollano antes de fin de ao | Diario La Comarca de Puertollano

El pasado jueves, la dirección de la empresa Solaria comunicaba al comité de empresa que su fábrica de paneles fotovoltaicos ubicada en Puertollano reanudará su actividad para satisfacer un pedido de 10 megas realizado por una empresa alemana que cuenta con capital asiático en su accionariado. En estos momentos, se están negociando las condiciones de pago y, a continuación Solaria se provisionará de materias primas antes de dar la orden de producción, por lo que aún no hay cerrada una fecha en concreto para el inicio de la actividad pero todo apunta a que será en la primera quincena del próximo mes de diciembre.

Una buena noticia que servirá al menos para poner en marcha una plantilla que lleva ya una larga temporada prácticamente sin trabajo a la espera de que las muchas y buenas expectativas generadas en este tiempo se conviertan en realidades tangibles. 144 trabajadores de mano de obra directa están ya inmersos en un ERTE que comenzó el pasado 11 de octubre y el resto, unos 53, están esperando a generar la prestación de desempleo o bien de baja o aún en jornada normalizada, para entrar a formar parte del citado expediente. Además, desde el pasado 1 de noviembre, todos los trabajadores sin excepción han visto reducido su salario un 16% tras el acuerdo alcanzado, y rubricado el pasado 30 de septiembre, entre el comité y la representación empresarial para conseguir la viabilidad de la fábrica puertollanense.

Solaria, por su parte, les mantiene a toda costa a pesar de que aún no han llegado pedidos que generen trabajo, pero con la confianza de que irán llegando gradualmente y de que con ellos vendrán tiempos mejores. Por el momento, todos los días acuden a su puesto de trabajo, además del personal de oficina, entre diez y quince operarios de mano de obra directa quienes, en jornadas de mañana y tarde, realizan exclusivamente tareas de reproceso de todos aquellos módulos que no se han comercializado, para poder venderlos a un precio más bajo y así darles, de alguna manera, salida a un mercado que suele ser el marroquí.

Pero, durante los últimos días y en momentos puntuales, el número de trabajadores se puede llegar a duplicar o triplicar con la visita de algunos de los posibles clientes para realizar alguna auditoria o comprobar aspectos relacionados con el proceso de fabricación y control de calidad. De hecho, el pasado lunes y martes estuvieron en Puertollano algunos representantes de la empresa alemana que llevará a cabo la contratación de un mega, para revisar el proceso productivo de cara a realizar las demandas pertinentes para que la empresa modifique su cadena productiva para adaptarse a sus pedidos y a los plazos marcados para la entrega.

En cuanto al contrato "estrella" con la empresa china DMEC, consistente en la fabricación y venta de 100 megas en un año prorrogable a dos, la fábrica de Solaria en Puertollano ha sido objeto de varias auditorias, todas ellas con certificaciones que han tenido resultados positivos, por lo que la empresa asiática ha solicitado la entrega de 30 módulos para poder conseguir su certificación definitiva antes de hacer efectivos los primeros pedidos que, según explica Ramón Álvaro Oña, representante del sindicato CSIF en el comité de empresa, podrían llegar a principios del próximo año.

Por otra parte, la empresa está contactando con otros mercados como el del Reino Unido y está llevando a cabo algunas homologaciones, tal y como le han sido solicitadas, para poder establecer unas relaciones comerciales que le permitan vender en esta zona "ya que en un plazo de tres o cuatro años puede haber mucho trabajo allí" matiza Oña.

Pero la búsqueda de nuevos clientes no es la única acción emprendida por Solaria para conseguir la liquidez y solvencia que le permita asegurar su futuro ya otra de las ideas es trabajar como marca blanca para que sus clientes también puedan comercializar sus productos e, incluso, hay negociaciones muy avanzadas para la venta de un huerto solar en Italia y se están comenzando a negociar otros dos más para la República Checa. Una solución que, en última instancia no es del todo favorable ya que significa desprenderse de activos con los que Solaria tiene algunos de sus actuales ingresos "pero las condiciones del mercado agravadas por una legislación poco favorable a las energías renovables puede estar abocando a ello" concluye Ramón Álvaro Oña.



No se si considerar la noticia positiva o el que...


----------



## Varo (13 Nov 2013)

Solaria espera importantes pedidos para fnales de este ao y principios del prximo | Diario La Comarca de Puertollano


Buenas noticias


----------



## creative (13 Nov 2013)

Espero equivocarme pero no creo que los resultados de este trimestre se reduzcan perdidas, ya que no ha habido apenas trabajo en la fabrica, alguien sabe si se esta explotando la planta de toledo??

Madrid, 5 de Junio de 2012.- Solaria Energía y Medio Ambiente, S.A., única empresa solar española cotizada en Bolsa, comienza los trabajos de desarrollo de una planta fotovoltaica de 60MW en suelo en el área de Calera y Chozas (Toledo).



La planta se conectará a la red volcando energía en la tarifa de mercado correspondiente, sin ningún incentivo económico y compitiendo así con las fuentes de energía tradicionales. Este proyecto se enmarca dentro del plan de inversiones de generación 2012 – 2015 de la compañía.


Solaria se encargará de los trabajos de desarrollo, ingeniería y dirección de proyecto suministrando además sus módulos de alta eficiencia de última generación, y aportando su liderazgo y tecnología en el sector fotovoltaico. La inversión total de este proyecto asciende a unos 60 millones de euros.


De esta manera Solaria muestra su apuesta por el mercado español donde la paridad de red comienza a ser una realidad y donde ya se muestra que la energía solar fotovoltaica es una tecnología madura, capaz de competir con fuentes de energía tradicionales.


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

en deflación se mira mucho el que los ingresos crezcan, que es dificil, porque si no, la deuda no se reduce nunca y se quiebra


----------



## creative (13 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> en deflación se mira mucho el que los ingresos crezcan, que es dificil, porque si no, la deuda no se reduce nunca y se quiebra



Están negociando la venta de una planta en italia que se encuentra muy avanzada asi como llevan intención de vender las dos plantas que tienen en r. checa, 

PD Ane agurain España se puede encontrar en deflación no hay que olvidar que esta empresa sus principales negocios y clientes se encuentran fuera de la peninsula, es evidente que es mas importante saber cuanta deuda queda mas que si gana o pierde 1 millon de euros,


----------



## ane agurain (13 Nov 2013)

perdon, lo decía por codere! que aumenta deuda y baja facturación. es que ya está todo mezclado


----------



## creative (14 Nov 2013)

Alguien puede confirmar que dia salen los resultados?


----------



## ane agurain (14 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Alguien puede confirmar que dia salen los resultados?



el dieciocho no?


----------



## 1965 (14 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> el dieciocho no?



En ING al menos eso nos dicen


----------



## creative (14 Nov 2013)

En la web no he visto nada y ningun periodico o foro dice nada


----------



## Kamui (15 Nov 2013)

Otra a la que le están metiendo hoy también de lo lindo.


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Otra a la que le están metiendo hoy también de lo lindo.




Seguramente esten tocando el valor las manos fuerte para la presentacion de objetivos, sean positivas.


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

Cae con poco volumen pienso yo....Como están dándole de lo lindo a Ezentis, Prisa y Codere por los resultados presentados....están saliendo los asustadizos por si el lunes presenta unos resultados negativos. O igual tienen información privilegiada...y van a ser malos de verdad.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2013 at 12:48 ----------




creative dijo:


> Seguramente esten tocando el valor las manos fuerte para la presentacion de objetivos, sean positivas.



Creative, le tienes mucha fe a Solaria, no?.


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Solaria es un valor para tenerlo tranquilito, ya que tal como publique el otro dia estos ultimos meses no ha habido actividad en la fabrica a la espera de nuevos pedidos, tienen pendiente de vender 3 huertos solares propios, la finalizacion de la explotacion de alguno que tiene por toledo y por america, asi como el comienzo de la actividad en la fabrica con dos pedidos que tienen pendientes en china y alemania.

No hay que olvidar que a partir del 1 noviembre los pocos empleados que estan currando cobran un 16%


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Solaria es un valor para tenerlo tranquilito, ya que tal como publique el otro dia estos ultimos meses no ha habido actividad en la fabrica a la espera de nuevos pedidos, tienen pendiente de vender 3 huertos solares propios, la finalizacion de la explotacion de alguno que tiene por toledo y por america, asi como el comienzo de la actividad en la fabrica con dos pedidos que tienen pendientes en china y alemania.
> 
> No hay que olvidar que a partir del 1 noviembre los pocos empleados que estan currando cobran un 16%




Sin actividad....sólo tienes gastos. Veremos!!. 

Sí, leí que se habían bajado el sueldo un 16%.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

0.78

mmmm


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 0.78
> 
> mmmm



Lo ves complicado, verdad?


----------



## decloban (15 Nov 2013)

Realmente Solaria la tenemos en la mira por lo que todos sabemos pero ¿realmente esta empresa que tiene de diferenciador respecto a otras empresas de su sector?

A mi me marcaba soporte en 0,79 por lo que no descarto que toca 0,72 - 0,69

Particularmente por AF no me gusta nada


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

decloban dijo:


> Realmente Solaria la tenemos en la mira por lo que todos sabemos pero ¿realmente esta empresa que tiene de diferenciador respecto a otras empresas de su sector?
> 
> A mi me marcaba soporte en 0,79 por lo que no descarto que toca 0,72 - 0,69
> 
> Particularmente por AF no me gusta nada



Los 0,79 veremos si los aguanta al cierre. Por otro lado, una empresa que hoy (de momento) ha movido 75.000 €....pues no sé hasta qué punto el análisis técnico sirve de algo. 
Por AF, vistas las cuentas anteriores, no son muy esperanzadoras....pero este sector en España creo que está siendo duramente castigado desde hace años.


----------



## venecia (15 Nov 2013)

cuando entre yo hace 15 dias tb bajo a .78 y en 3 dias estaba a .84 asi que no vendo hasta el lunes ...ni siquiera sabemos resultados...


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> cuando entre yo hace 15 dias tb bajo a .78 y en 3 dias estaba a .84 asi que no vendo hasta el lunes ...ni siquiera sabemos resultados...



Tocó el 0,765...y volvió a 0,85.


----------



## Kamui (15 Nov 2013)

Thaiel dijo:


> Tocó el 0,765...y volvió a 0,85.



Llegó a tocar el 0,86.


----------



## Thaiel (15 Nov 2013)

Los resultados....al cierre.


----------



## creative (15 Nov 2013)

Es un rumor, que he leido por varios canales, pero en la web mutis


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

el lunes...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Nov 2013)

El lunes qué?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Nov 2013)

el lunes resultados


----------



## venecia (18 Nov 2013)

buenos dias donde se ven resultados???????


----------



## Thaiel (18 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> buenos dias donde se ven resultados???????



Normalmente aquí CNMV - Hechos relevantes del día


----------



## Thaiel (18 Nov 2013)

Ya están los resultados


----------



## venecia (18 Nov 2013)

no me deja verlo el putto movil ....alguien me lo pega¿¿


----------



## Kamui (18 Nov 2013)

Solaria reduce a la mitad prdidas a septiembre

|
_Solaria reduce a la mitad pérdidas a septiembre

Reuters
Lunes, 18 de Noviembre de 2013 - 11:30 h.

MADRID, 18 nov (Reuters) - El grupo de español de paneles fotovoltaicos Solaria dijo el lunes que redujo sus pérdidas a la mitad en los primeros nueve meses del año gracias al incremento de las ventas y el control de costes.

Entre enero y septiembre, el grupo perdió 3,19 millones de euros, frente a números rojos de 8 millones un año antes.

"Los programas de contención y optimización de costes llevados a cabo por el Grupo Solaria han permitido reducir volumen de los gastos de explotación en un 21 por ciento y los costes de personal en un 16 por ciento", destacó en un comunicado al supervisor bursátil.

Las ventas de Solaria crecieron un 26 por ciento a 40,6 millones de euros.

En un entorno poco favorable para la promoción de nuevas instalaciones fotovoltaicas en España, la facturación nacional del grupo tuvo un peso del 21 por ciento sobre el total, frente al 40 por ciento del mismo periodo de 2012.

Italia sigue siendo el mercado principal de la compañía con un 51 por ciento de las ventas, con mercados como Brasil (10 por ciento) o los de Centroamérica (12 por ciento) cobrando un creciente protagonismo.

Solaria dijo también que esperaba culminar el plan de rotación de activos este año, lo que le "permitirá obtener recursos suficientes para la inversión en nuevos mercados y una reducción significativa de la deuda pendiente del grupo".

Al cierre del periodo, el pasivo total de Solaria ascendía a 290 millones.

En el primer trimestre del año, el auditor de Solaria advirtió sobre las tensiones de liquidez de la compañía, que entonces comprometían el desarrollo de sus proyectos y la propia viabilidad de la compañía. (Información de Jose Elías Rodríguez; editado por Blanca Rodríguez)_

Malos del todo no son, imagino que son los que se esperaban porque la cotización va en línea de jornadas anteriores. Al menos a ver si va poco a poco dirigiéndose a los 0,90.


----------



## mfernama (18 Nov 2013)

Pues parece unos resultados más que aceptables, pero no está impactando mucho en el valor...


----------



## venecia (18 Nov 2013)

de momento gracias a dios con vender con algo de ganancia me conformo que no esta el patio pa mas....


----------



## Robopoli (18 Nov 2013)

Parece que lo va haciendo mejor en la cotización (+4,46%)
Os miro desde la barrera con interés


----------



## venecia (18 Nov 2013)

la cosa que no hay volumen ...quieren comprar muy abajo y no se negocia....mañana as suelto a .83 si compran claro.....


----------



## creative (18 Nov 2013)

Buenos resultados a primera vista esta noche les hecho un vistazo


----------



## creative (19 Nov 2013)

Viendo las cuentas y la cotizacion en los proximos dias tienen que dar a la luz alguna noticia ya sea la venta de alguna planta propio, un contrato de suministro o la explotacion de alguna nueva planta, ya que demomento a dia de hoy la unica diferencia existente entre el tercer y este cuarto trimestre es la bajada de los gastos de personal un 16% para los meses de noviembre y diciembre.


----------



## 1965 (19 Nov 2013)

creative dijo:


> Viendo las cuentas y la cotizacion en los proximos dias tienen que dar a la luz alguna noticia ya sea la venta de alguna planta propio, un contrato de suministro o la explotacion de alguna nueva planta, ya que demomento a dia de hoy la unica diferencia existente entre el tercer y este cuarto trimestre es la bajada de los gastos de personal un 16% para los meses de noviembre y diciembre.



¿Tienes alguna fuente o lo intuyes?


----------



## ane agurain (19 Nov 2013)

1965 dijo:


> ¿Tienes alguna fuente o lo intuyes?



Yo estuve mirando el gráfico de SLR y veo una repetición de goteo para abajo una vez pierda el soporte de 0.78


----------



## creative (19 Nov 2013)

http:// http://noticias.lainformacion.com/policia-y-justicia/magistratura/el-abogado-inigo-sagardoy-abandona-el-consejo-de-administracion-de-solaria_FoGpBsndGaqYUfpToieZy3/





Cambios en el consejo


----------



## merkax (20 Nov 2013)

Hoy está a 0.78 € (-4%!)


----------



## venecia (20 Nov 2013)

y mañana a .81 hoy le bajo la regla a Benito y mojardin ...comprar cuando la gente vende ....gran consejo¡


----------



## merkax (20 Nov 2013)

ByM le hizo caso a Depeche por lo que se ve ::


----------



## venecia (21 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> y mañana a .81 hoy le bajo la regla a Benito y mojardin ...comprar cuando la gente vende ....gran consejo¡



especulacionnn señoresss la bolsa cada dia esta mas loca

mañana toca rojo no¿¿¿:8:


----------



## creative (23 Nov 2013)

Los trabajadores de Solaria en Puertollano esperan cobrar la nmina de octubre en este fin de semana | Diario La Comarca de Puertollano


----------



## Kamui (23 Nov 2013)

Tuvo un buen cierre, pero está a falta de que salga alguna noticia que la haga subir.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Nov 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Tuvo un buen cierre, pero está a falta de que salga alguna noticia que la haga subir.



El lunes hay una posibilidad de que empiece subiendo y acabe en 5cts por arriba, pero también hay otra que nos lleve al 0.765


Ya sé que chicharros.info dice que subidón y en días el 1€...


Además está dando ATLAS.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2013 at 16:19 ----------

"Solaria paga que estamos en bragas": Los trabajadores de la empresa en Puertollano claman por su nómina de octubre » MiCiudadReal.es


----------



## venecia (24 Nov 2013)

yo no entraria...apenas mueve volumen y esta super manipulado..... la pasareis canutas pa vender .....


----------



## creative (24 Nov 2013)

venecia dijo:


> yo no entraria...apenas mueve volumen y esta super manipulado..... la pasareis canutas a vender .....



Si pilla volumen subira sin problemas falta alguna noticia antes de final de aNo


----------



## ane agurain (24 Nov 2013)

Esta semana habrá que estar ojo avizor con acerinox.


----------



## creative (2 Dic 2013)

http:// http://www.lne.es/cuencas/2013/12/01/empresas-reciben-fondos-mineros/1508375.html



Esperando una subvencion de 5millones de euros


----------



## ane agurain (2 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Esta semana habrá que estar ojo avizor con acerinox.



un poco tarde.... me fallan los días


----------



## Chicharro (3 Dic 2013)

Hacia ya mucho tiempo que no me pasaba por el foro pero he visto el post de casualidad y vamos a ver si puedo aportar algo , yo tengo actualmente compradas unas cuantas acciones a .89...


La noticia de los 5mE de subvencion es buena, falta ver si se hace efectiva...

¿Alguien sabe si se esta fabricando actualmente? En teoria deberian empezar esta semana o la siguiente...


Pongo alguna noticia que no esta comentada:

Los trabajadores de Solaria se concentran a las puertas del centro


----------



## creative (3 Dic 2013)

Que se sepa no, cual es el motivo por que empiecen ya


----------



## creative (3 Dic 2013)

Consenso del mercado en diciembre 2013


P.O 1€.


----------



## Chicharro (3 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Que se sepa no, cual es el motivo por que empiecen ya



Habia un pedido y se supone que ya habian empezado a aprovisionar los materiales... Todo esto sacado de noticias de la web de la comarca de puertollano que no se hasta que punto son fiables...

Seria curioso contactar con alguien que trabaje ahi para poder tener noticias de pimera mano..


----------



## Chicharro (3 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Consenso del mercado en diciembre 2013
> 
> 
> P.O 1€.



juraria que esto ya habia salido


----------



## Kamui (4 Dic 2013)

Lleva con precio objetivo de 1€ hace ya no se cuánto, pero que no sube.


----------



## venecia (4 Dic 2013)

yo las tuve 1 mes ,compradas a ,80 y no gane nada....esta manipuladisimoooo


----------



## ane agurain (4 Dic 2013)

slr y frs van de la mano


----------



## Chicharro (4 Dic 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Lleva con precio objetivo de 1€ hace ya no se cuánto, pero que no sube.



Si, por eso dije que ya me sonaba.. Estan asi desde octubre + o -


----------



## Chicharro (9 Dic 2013)

bajando un 2%...


----------



## creative (10 Dic 2013)

Incertidumbre en la plantilla de Solaria en Puertollano | Diario La Comarca de Puertollano

Reunion el jueves entre direccion de empresa y trabajadores tienen pendientes de cobrar nominas octubre y noviembre.
Se comenta en la noticia la subvencion de 5 millones de euros, asi como estan pendientes de comenzar el pedido que anuncieron este año a China.

Importante en la noticia un curso anulado pendiente de realizarse de nueva produccion, se da por hecho que sera una nueva reduccion de costes de fabricacion, bueno para EBITDA.

La cotizacion hasta que no exista ninguna noticia poco a poco va ir bajando camino al 0,6.


----------



## Chicharro (12 Dic 2013)

Vendo una buena parte y mantengo posiciones a lp


----------



## creative (12 Dic 2013)

http://http://www.lacomarcadepuertollano.com/diario/noticia/2013_12_12/58

El comité de empresa de Solaria en Puertollano planteará el próximo lunes un nuevo conflicto colectivo para reclamar el pago aún pendiente de las nóminas correspondientes a los meses de octubre y noviembre después de que, en la reunión mantenida esta mañana, la representación empresarial no haya precisado la fecha en la que procederán a su abono.

"Seguimos sin saber cuándo vamos a cobrar ni cuándo vamos a trabajar" afirmaba a La Comarca el presidente del comité de empresa, Jesús Manchón, quien además explicaba que esta mañana les han asegurado en la reunión que "cuando haya ingresos los primeros en cobrar serán los trabajadores".

La incertidumbre, en todos sus aspectos, sigue siendo fiel compañera de los trabajadores de Solaria Puertollano ya que cada día parece quedar más lejos su regreso a los puestos de trabajo y la salida del ERTE en el que está sumida la mayor parte de la plantilla. Jesús Manchón se mostraba prácticamente convencido de que no hay nada claro a corto a plazo a este respecto "la semana que viene no trabajamos y creo que tampoco en lo que queda de año" se lamentaba.

Según les ha comunicado esta mañana la dirección de la empresa, todavía no se ha firmado ninguno de los dos contratos anunciados, ni con la empresa asiática ni con otra alemana, que si se acaban de negociar positivamente podrían suponer el relanzamiento a la actividad de esta fábrica de paneles fotovoltaicos. Por lo que ahora en las instalaciones de Puertollano todas sus máquinas están paradas y la gran mayoría de los trabajadores en sus hogares, acogidos a un expediente de regulación temporal de empleo, a la espera de lo bueno o malo que pueda suceder, pasando por cobrar las nóminas atrasadas.



Como pasa en muchas empresas, hasta que no se vacie el almacen no hace falta generar.


----------



## Chicharro (12 Dic 2013)

No veo nada claro ya el futuro de esta empresa, muy decepcionante y muchas "mentiras"


----------



## creative (13 Dic 2013)

Sacado de otro foro

Un reacomodamiento con importantes consecuencias

Incentivos por parte de Argentina cara la energia solar donde participa Solaria.


----------



## decloban (13 Dic 2013)

Puede ser una falsa señal de rotura pero con el cierre semanal a mi me indica que el valor empieza una tendencia bajista aunque con chicharros ya se sabe los AT funcionan como funcionan.


----------



## Chicharro (14 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Sacado de otro foro
> 
> Un reacomodamiento con importantes consecuencias
> 
> Incentivos por parte de Argentina cara la energia solar donde participa Solaria.



¿Me puedes decir el otro foro? Gracias!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

Yo voy a poner una orden a 0.675 para estos 3 días.

Y me va a entrar


----------



## queco (14 Dic 2013)

Eso dijo ella....jjjjjj


----------



## Chicharro (14 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo voy a poner una orden a 0.675 para estos 3 días.
> 
> Y me va a entrar



¿De verdad piensas que va a romper el 0,7?


----------



## tikonenko (14 Dic 2013)

puse orden de compra de codere a 0.87 y entro,1000 cromitos,veremos como me va


----------



## ane agurain (14 Dic 2013)

Chicharro dijo:


> ¿De verdad piensas que va a romper el 0,7?



Totalmente.


----------



## decloban (14 Dic 2013)

Una vez perdidos los 0,77 debería de continuar la tendencia bajista y llega a tocar los 0,57, esa es mi apuesta


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

Pues mira, estoy leyendo casos y casos de velas niponas. Pon SLR en candlestick y mira el gráfico de las 4 últimas:








y seguido a esta barra tenemos una doji piernaslargas









> El doji de piernas largas (long legged doji) es una vela que tiene mucha significación en techos y suelos *pudiendo marcar un cambio de tendencia de ser confirmada con la vela siguiente.* Por tanto, es una vela que puede ser alcista o bajista según donde se produzca. Al ser un doji, refleja indecisión e igualdad de la fuerza al alza y a la baja, dejando el cierre al mismo nivel que la apertura pero después de haber oscilado mucho el precio y haberse producido una gran volatilidad, de ahí, las largas sombras superior e inferior.
> 
> Tiene mayor poder predictivo que la vela de onda alta aunque es muy similar en su formación como en sus efectos. *En tenedencias bajistas, el doji de piernas largas marca el cambio de tendencia a alcista si la siguiente vela tiene un cierre por encima del cierre anterior y, preferiblemente si es una gran vela blanca que ha abierto con gap al alza.* En tendencias alcistas, esta vela doji de piernas largas que tambiés es denominada doji zancudo, marcará un cambio de tendencia a bajista si la siguiente vela tiene un cierre inferior al anterior y, preferiblemente si es una gran vela negra con apertura con gap a la baja . - See more at: CURSO de VELAS JAPONESAS - Foro de Bolsa BOLSACAFE.COM. Tu foro de bolsa


----------



## creative (15 Dic 2013)

""Denuncian a Isofotn por subcontratar mano de obra en Ciudad Real durante la huelga | EL MUNDO

¿ Desvio de trabajo a Solaria por huelga en otra fabrica ?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Dic 2013)

si la pagasen...


----------



## Chicharro (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pues mira, estoy leyendo casos y casos de velas niponas. Pon SLR en candlestick y mira el gráfico de las 4 últimas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no tiene mal aspecto hoy, con volumen, una venta fuerte en apertura lo ha bajado bastante..


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

0,74

debe cerrar por encima de 0,73 para confirmar esa vuelta

lo que pasa que la vela va a tener un mínimo en 0.70 que ha tocado hoy, con lo que, no es fiable, al menos para mí 


añado que la están subiendo con 60.000 euros negociados


no cuela ::


----------



## Chicharro (16 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> 0,74
> 
> debe cerrar por encima de 0,73 para confirmar esa vuelta
> 
> ...



Mis respetos, lo has clavado. Por lo menos la subida y el cierre de hoy, ¿te dedicas a esto o es actividad complementaria?

edito para añadir: la bajada a 0,7 ha sido un toque puntual por una venta grande, no creo que sea significativa para tu analisis


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

yo no veo que esto haya acabado...

puedo equivocarme, pero en 2 días perdemos 0,70

es que no me fío


----------



## creative (16 Dic 2013)

Te quedan 10 dias habiles para ganar la apuesta, de si rompe los 0,70 e.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Te quedan 10 dias habiles para ganar la apuesta, de si rompe los 0,70 e.



me sobran 8 


Ahora en broma, no me fío.

Realmente es una señal de suelo, pero es que esa mecha por debajo...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Dic 2013)

Un día después de SLR, otro valor que da parecida señal:






Fersas


Relevancia: Alcista

Tendencia previa: bajista

Fiabilidad: Moderada

Confirmación: Se sugiere

Número de velas: 2

ForexandMarkets – El patrón Alcista Doji Lápida (Bullish Gravestone Doji), compuesto de dos velas, también se conoce como Hakaishi. La primera vela es de tendencia bajista, cerrando a un rango de operaciones más bajo cerca del mínimo, la segunda vela es un Doji Lápida y tiene el mismo precio de apertura que de cierre, pero la mecha superior en el rango del cuerpo de la vela anterior y la mecha inferior no debería existir o en su caso ser muy pequeña.

En tendencias alcistas, es muy significativa si se produce tras una vela blanca en una zona que coincide con una resistencia o techo de mercado.


----------



## creative (17 Dic 2013)

Va ane mojate, donde meterias tus plusvalias anuales en fersa o en solaria :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

creative dijo:


> Va ane mojate, donde meterias tus plusvalias anuales en fersa o en solaria :fiufiu:



en mapfre ahora mismo 
entrar a 2,85 y salir a 2,95

o si no en NTC  
entrar en 0,28 y salir en 0.30

europac entrar en 3,68-3,71 y salir en 3,95 


en 3 días no sé. 



claro que no me haga caso, son apuestas


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

SLR 0,755 se nos va el treeeeeeen

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kamui (17 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> SLR 0,755 se nos va el treeeeeeen
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo



Le ves recorrido corto o qué?


----------



## Robopoli (17 Dic 2013)

Diréis que soy un cansino y no me voy a repetir más porque me vais a mandar a hacer puñetas pero el tren que se va es el de Groupe Gorge.
GOE Stock Quote | GROUPE GORGE Stock Price (EPA:GOE) | Euronext Paris: GOE | 4-Traders
Va con una fuerza imparable desde hace muchos días y tiene pinta de duplicar o triplicar en no mucho tiempo. [Modo Magufo OFF]


----------



## Metal12 (17 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> SLR 0,755 se nos va el treeeeeeen
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooo



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

pues ha bajado a 0,74
cierra gap y sube otra vez a 0,755



depeche debe estar comprando como un poseido



vamos que ha movido 25.000 euros en 1 hora


----------



## Metal12 (17 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues ha bajado a 0,74
> cierra gap y sube otra vez a 0,755
> 
> 
> ...




0,77€ :fiufiu:


----------



## Chicharro (17 Dic 2013)

0,78€

:Aplauso:


----------



## Metal12 (17 Dic 2013)

Chicharro dijo:


> 0,78€
> 
> :Aplauso:




Donde ves 0,78€? Hasta el momento esta a 0,775€ ienso:


----------



## Chicharro (17 Dic 2013)

Metal12 dijo:


> Donde ves 0,78€? Hasta el momento esta a 0,775€ ienso:



redondeo 

Bajo y de nuevo 0,775

De todas formas deberia romper 0,83 y despues el 0,91...


----------



## decloban (17 Dic 2013)

Todo lo que sea cerrar la semana por debajo de 0,77 mal asunto


----------



## ane agurain (17 Dic 2013)

tiene buena pinta, pero como mañana dije que rompemos los 0,70

voy a poner la orden

luego no lloren


----------



## mfernama (17 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> tiene buena pinta, pero como mañana dije que rompemos los 0,70
> 
> voy a poner la orden
> 
> luego no lloren



No le va a entrar a 0,7 va para los 0,8 de cabeza...


----------



## ane agurain (18 Dic 2013)

Ya, si no es mañana, será pasado. :d

La misma pinta tenía BIO, de rebotar otra vez no? Igual mañana todavía vence y palma al 0,59 


Realmente poco me importa. La que me preocupa es si NTC y PRS siguen siendo muy alcistas o no? Porque lo de NTC de lapida de cierre augura poco bueno


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (18 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ya, si no es mañana, será pasado. :d
> 
> La misma pinta tenía BIO, de rebotar otra vez no? Igual mañana todavía vence y palma al 0,59
> 
> ...



Como ves Natra? La subida del lunes me descoloco pero mr cojio dentro


----------



## ane agurain (18 Dic 2013)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como ves Natra? La subida del lunes me descoloco pero mr cojio dentro



en chicharros la dan alcista

si sube una, arrastra a la otra y viceversa.

pero mañana NTC creo, y digo creo que abrirá gap de caída y tendrá mal día. Es raro ver una vela doji lápida en máximos y que no cambie la tendencia

Igual mañana tenemos chicharrada en Bio-Slr-Ntc-Frs-EtcEtc ienso:


----------



## Metal12 (20 Dic 2013)

ane agurain dijo:


> tiene buena pinta, pero como mañana dije que rompemos los 0,70
> 
> voy a poner la orden
> 
> luego no lloren



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## creative (22 Dic 2013)

La plantilla de Solaria presenta otro conflicto colectivo por impagos - La Tribuna de Ciudad Real

Ya han pagado la nomina de octubre y esta pendiente noviembre que se aplicada ya la totalidad de Erte de 9 meses maximo y la bajada del 16% de sueldos.


Sinceramente puede ser un valor a seguir durante del 2014, ya por la publicacion de resultos del 4 trimestre, el comienzo del suministro a China, Alemania, la inugaracion de la planta de 60Mw de toledo y la no venta de ninguna planta para reducir deuda y por lo tanto no se pierde el activo de generacion de energia.


----------



## creative (26 Dic 2013)

Solaria se pone al da con la plantilla de su fbrica en Puertollano | Diario La Comarca de Puertollano


----------



## Chicharro (3 Ene 2014)

Estan los de chicharros calentando el valor con compras en 0,785...


----------



## 1965 (3 Ene 2014)

Chicharro dijo:


> Estan los de chicharros calentando el valor con compras en 0,785...



Para ?????
???


----------



## ane agurain (3 Ene 2014)

SLR y FRS subiendo 3%

hay volumen más alto que estos dias?


----------



## creative (9 Ene 2014)

http://http://www.latribunadeciudadreal.es/noticia/Z4FDBBE14-BE6E-DED7-C500B641375339DD/20140108/plantilla/solaria/recibe/horas/formacion/espera/nuevos/pedidos

Aparentemente despues de ponerse al dia en las nominas, se perfila el primer pedido de placas, tenemos pendiente dos noticias fundamentales, la reforma de energia y los objetivos de para el 2030 de energia renovable, que Alemania quiere incentivar.


Ocho países piden objetivos para las renovables en Europa 2030


----------



## Rauxa (9 Ene 2014)

A ver si se acerca a 1 euro...
Hoy está subiendo más de un 2%.
Creo que si llega al euro tendrá un pequeño subidón extra.


----------



## creative (15 Ene 2014)

0,865 € nadie comenta nada sobre la subida que lleva este 2014


----------



## Varo (16 Ene 2014)

0,92 en estos momentos.


----------



## sapoconcho (16 Ene 2014)

Con el tiempo que he tenido que esperar a que Solaria superase mi precio de compra, menuda mañana de ir ajustando stops.
Con el salto de hoy, no me extrañaría que mañana corrigiera un poco no?


----------



## Rauxa (16 Ene 2014)

sapoconcho dijo:


> Con el tiempo que he tenido que esperar a que Solaria superase mi precio de compra, menuda mañana de ir ajustando stops.
> Con el salto de hoy, no me extrañaría que mañana corrigiera un poco no?



Yo la dejaría tranquila. La tendencia del sector es positiva. Es imposible que vaya a menos, así que por poco que salga alguna ley que apoye a las solares (tarde o temprana saldrá), se disparará.
Y en cuanto a la compañía en sí, ha tenido problemas y ha hecho EROs, pero estan haciendo negocio fuera de España y cada vez tienen más pedidos (UK, Brasil...). Y hace poco se publicó un pedido de 100 MW, así que las cosas se van despejando.
Obviamente corregirá un poco, pero la tendencia es la que es.
no te digo que vaya a subir a los 9 euros que es el precio de salida, creo recordar ( o 12, no me acuerdo), pero si que para llegar a los 2-3 euros, es factible en un plazo de tiempo determinado.
Piensa que bajó de 23 euros a menos de 1 euros, en poquísimo tiempo. Así que deberemos acostumbrarnos a arreones de más de un dígito de subida (con sus respectivas correcciones)

---------- Post added 16-ene-2014 at 14:01 ----------

Ahora mismo subasta a 1 euro.

Y Fersa sube un 20%. Algo se cuece en el sector


----------



## creative (16 Ene 2014)

Ya lo dije hace un par de dias...


----------



## 1965 (16 Ene 2014)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo la dejaría tranquila. La tendencia del sector es positiva. Es imposible que vaya a menos, así que por poco que salga alguna ley que apoye a las solares (tarde o temprana saldrá), se disparará.
> Y en cuanto a la compañía en sí, ha tenido problemas y ha hecho EROs, pero estan haciendo negocio fuera de España y cada vez tienen más pedidos (UK, Brasil...). Y hace poco se publicó un pedido de 100 MW, así que las cosas se van despejando.
> Obviamente corregirá un poco, pero la tendencia es la que es.
> no te digo que vaya a subir a los 9 euros que es el precio de salida, creo recordar ( o 12, no me acuerdo), pero si que para llegar a los 2-3 euros, es factible en un plazo de tiempo determinado.
> ...



Yo las tengo a 0,82 de media. ¿las mantendríais? Son solo 7000, pero las he tenido tanto tiempo en rojo...


----------



## creative (16 Ene 2014)

Yo tengo 2100 con una media identica a la tuya y mi intencion es mantener y seguramente compre mas en los proximos meses.


----------



## mfernama (16 Ene 2014)

Joder vaya subidón, estuve en el valor varias veces el año pasado, pero no podía con los 0,9 y hoy parriba, enhorabuena a los que estén dentro.


----------



## janderiano (16 Ene 2014)

Yo las tengo desde 0,76, que stop los le pondriais?


----------



## Rauxa (16 Ene 2014)

1965 dijo:


> Yo las tengo a 0,82 de media. ¿las mantendríais? Son solo 7000, pero las he tenido tanto tiempo en rojo...



Si tienes necesidad de liquidez, vende ya. Pero si te da igual mantenerlas unos meses o un par de años, yo creo que el sector irá para arriba seguro con lo cual, el valor subirá.
Veremos mañana si consolida ese euro


----------



## 1965 (16 Ene 2014)

Extraído del blog de Carlos María. Yo le tengo Fe.


Si recuerdan el análisis de 8 de octubre (pueden echar un vistazo al histórico), ya adelantaba objetivo en la zona 0,94 - 1 euro y con las debida paciencia, la zona 1,20 - 1,25 euros. Ha tardado 3 meses en ponerse en marcha pero finalmente está en camino pues ha necesitado un apoyo en la directriz creciente que soporta el movimiento. Esta es la idea, en velas semanales que dibujamos en su momento.
En el corto plazo, de un tirón a la parte alta del subcanal creciente, pues tenemos un canal más amplio que le puede llevar al objetivo citado anteriormente pero tendría que romper el actual.. Manos fuertes en posiciones compradoras, RSI creciente con fortaleza, media de 30 sesiones girando creciente por debajo del precio. La sesión de mañana es vital para el devenir del valor, si rompe con fuerza la zona 1,03 se irá a buscar inmediatamente los 1,20 - 1,25 euros. Si no puede con ella, podrían pasar otros 3 meses antes de un nuevo intento pues se impondrían las ventas.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Ene 2014)

Hoy ya ha tocado el 1,10


----------



## Rauxa (17 Ene 2014)

1'15.

15% de subida. Un 30% entre los dos últimos días


----------



## creative (17 Ene 2014)

1,18 !!!!y superando el nivel de ayer 17,59%!!!


----------



## Depeche (17 Ene 2014)

Objetivo marcado por mi cumplido, con unos días de retraso respecto a la fecha que di, pero el tiempo en este caso también me ha dado la razón igual que con Campofrío.
Posiblemente seguirá subiendo, quizá haga correcciones por el camino, para mi ya está el objetivo marcado en su día cumplido.
La verdad es que es gratificante ver como la gente que invirtió en su día en Solaria siguiendo mi consejo hoy ha vendido con jugosas ganancias y está agradecida.
Ahora queda Prisa, que va por el buen camino, y Codere, que por mucho que se diga que quebrará, aqui hay algo gordo y acabará dándonos jugosas ganancias a los que estamos teniendo la santa paciencia.
Y por otro lado también es gratificante ver como la gente que me ha hecho caso y ha entrado en Atresmedia y Carbures están teniendo ganancias.
Hoy me siento feliz, pero no me sentiré plenamente feliz hasta ver Codere por encima de 2 euros, se que lo veremos más pronto que tarde.


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Objetivo marcado por mi cumplido, con unos días de retraso respecto a la fecha que di, pero el tiempo en este caso también me ha dado la razón igual que con Campofrío.
> Posiblemente seguirá subiendo, quizá haga correcciones por el camino, para mi ya está el objetivo marcado en su día cumplido.
> La verdad es que es gratificante ver como la gente que invirtió en su día en Solaria siguiendo mi consejo hoy ha vendido con jugosas ganancias y está agradecida.
> Ahora queda Prisa, que va por el buen camino, y Codere, que por mucho que se diga que quebrará, aqui hay algo gordo y acabará dándonos jugosas ganancias a los que estamos teniendo la santa paciencia.
> ...




Buscando cliente para vaciarles las cuentas?

Oye lo de codere la ostia, la has bajado tu ahí debajo del euro no? Para qué la pillemos barata? Cuándo la vas a subir a los 12 para que entré en el IBEX?


----------



## Depeche (18 Ene 2014)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Buscando cliente para vaciarles las cuentas?
> 
> Oye lo de codere la ostia, la has bajado tu ahí debajo del euro no? Para qué la pillemos barata? Cuándo la vas a subir a los 12 para que entré en el IBEX?



Muchas gracias, sigues tan amable como siempre.


----------



## Depeche (18 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Ya he estudiado el valor a fondo, y me he llevado una gran sorpresa, lo veo muy alcista, supongo que se va a volver a poner de moda todo lo relacionado con la energía solar.
> Según mis estudios sobre el valor de Solaria,la acción llegará a un precio mínimo de 1,20 euros antes de final de año, pero dicha tendencia alcista no parará hasta los 2,50 euros incluso puede llegar a 3 euros tranquilamente.
> Eso supone mucho margen de beneficio desde precios actuales, ese nivel de 2,50 euros lo podría alcanzar en un plazo máximo de 1 año, quizá para mayo como muy tarde.
> En cuanto me deshaga de Campofrio no descarto entrar en SOLARIA.
> Al igual que Jazztel en su día, este valor lo veo alcista y con mucho potencial.



Una pena que me equivoqué en mi objetivo por 2 semanas.
Aún tengo mucho que aprender.


----------



## HisHoliness (18 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Una pena que me equivoqué en mi objetivo por 2 semanas.
> 
> Aún tengo mucho que aprender.




Si queres nos ponemos a sacar todas las cagadas que has pegado. Aunque como en tu foro borras los posts que no te interesan....igual es más difícil.

Te falta humildad y sentido común chaval.


----------



## mpbk (18 Ene 2014)

pues yo las llevo desde 0.61 y ya tengo orden venta en 1.215, es muy probable que suba hasta 1.4, si retrocede volveré a comprar.


un 100%....solo llevo 4500 acciones....


----------



## Depeche (18 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo las llevo desde 0.61 y ya tengo orden venta en 1.215, es muy probable que suba hasta 1.4, si retrocede volveré a comprar.
> 
> 
> un 100%....solo llevo 4500 acciones....



Me parece muy inteligente vender el lunes, aunque pudiera seguir subiendo, es una buena plusvalía, y tenemos que aprender de los errores, saber vender con ganancias y no caer en la avaricia, yo intentaré aprender de mi error del pasado en Codere, pero como digo, tengo muchísimo que aprender.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2014 at 18:47 ----------




HisHoliness dijo:


> Si queres nos ponemos a sacar todas las cagadas que has pegado. Aunque como en tu foro borras los posts que no te interesan....igual es más difícil.
> 
> Te falta humildad y sentido común chaval.



Soy joven y tengo mucho que aprender, intento aprender de errores, pero cuanto más se moja uno más fácil es cometer errores, quien no se moja o se moja poco evidentemente no comete errores, es ley de vida, si uno decide intentar ayudar con consejos habrá veces que acertará y veces que se equivocará, pero no creo que por ello deba dejar de intentar aconsejar o ayudar, nadie tiene una bola de cristal para adivinar el futuro, yo de momento no conozco a nadie que acierte siempre, pero si que conozco a gente que no falla nunca, los que no opinan o no se mojan.
De todos modos intento aprender también y aplicarme los consejos que me dan, incluso el tuyo, y creo que es un buen consejo, humildad y sentido común.
Muchas gracias. 
Buen fin de semana.


----------



## decloban (18 Ene 2014)

Lo primero que tienes que hacer es pedir disculpas y rectificar. No por CDR sino por el 20% mínimo mensual garantizado en Forex.

Aunque con el lío que montaste dudo mucho que la gente cambie de opinión acerca de ti solo con unas disculpas.


----------



## creative (18 Ene 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues yo las llevo desde 0.61 y ya tengo orden venta en 1.215, es muy probable que suba hasta 1.4, si retrocede volveré a comprar.
> 
> 
> un 100%....solo llevo 4500 acciones....



Tambien tienes la opcion de vender solo la mitad o 3/4 partes del paquete y seguir con el resto, yo no llevo intencion de vender, puse un excedente que tenia que si lo pierdo no me quitara el sueño, yo personalmente le veo con muy buena pinta a esta empresa, ha ajustado los costes, esta empezando a tener algun pedido, ( a estos niveles, una carga de trabajo cuesta meses finalizar los acuerdos).

Es mi humilde opinion.

Repecto a DEPECHE , bueno creo que advirtio del riesgo de las inversiones y mas de uno se puso mas de lo que se podia permitir... Sobre su foro y cuota Forex, sino mal recuerdo creo que se comento o se descubrio que Depeche era un gestor/ asesor, el pone unas condiciones y si quieres aceptas o no, es una actividad profesional como otras, que hubiera acertado en todo pues ahora tendria una fila de clientes, que ha fallado, pues supongo que a sus habituales y quizas tengan alguno mas en su foro.

Nadie puso a nadie una pistola en la cabeza.

Yo personalmente ya soy mayor para asumir mis riesgos en mis inversiones asi como asumir un riesgo sobre mi patrimonio, otra cosa son cuestiones fiscales que en esos casos si que acudo en caso de duda a un profesional.


----------



## Chila (19 Ene 2014)

Depeche dijo:


> Una pena que me equivoqué en mi objetivo por 2 semanas.
> Aún tengo mucho que aprender.



Sobretodo tienes que aprender a no decir mentiras.
Y a no engañar a incautos.
Vamos, a ser decente.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2014 at 01:32 ----------




creative dijo:


> Tambien tienes la opcion de vender solo la mitad o 3/4 partes del paquete y seguir con el resto, yo no llevo intencion de vender, puse un excedente que tenia que si lo pierdo no me quitara el sueño, yo personalmente le veo con muy buena pinta a esta empresa, ha ajustado los costes, esta empezando a tener algun pedido, ( a estos niveles, una carga de trabajo cuesta meses finalizar los acuerdos).
> 
> Es mi humilde opinion.
> 
> ...



No advirtió de nada.
Prometía el 20% mensual en forex.
Y encima viene ahora a echarse el pegote de solaria.


----------



## ptbrudy (20 Ene 2014)

Y como sigue tirando para arriba. Aver donde parara, tiene pinta de codere...


----------



## Depeche (20 Ene 2014)

Solaria ya está en 1,77€ subiendo un 52%, me alegro muchisimo por los que me hicieron caso en su día.
Al final parece que voy a fallar en mi segunda predicción en la que dije que la veía a 2,50 euros para abril, como muy tarde, parece ser que va a alcanzar ese precio como siga así, el que siga llevando que no se olvide de ir recogiendo ganancias y jugar con beneficios, y cuidado a los que entráis en plena subida que después pasa lo que pasa, en este valor el que entró en 0,64- 0,70 cuano avisé le está ganado casi un 200% en poco más de 4 meses.
Como siempre digo el tiempo da y quita razones y pone a cada uno en su sitio.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 15:07 ----------




1965 dijo:


> Extraído del blog de Carlos María. Yo le tengo Fe.
> 
> 
> Si recuerdan el análisis de 8 de octubre (pueden echar un vistazo al histórico), ya adelantaba objetivo en la zona 0,94 - 1 euro y con las debida paciencia, la zona 1,20 - 1,25 euros. Ha tardado 3 meses en ponerse en marcha pero finalmente está en camino pues ha necesitado un apoyo en la directriz creciente que soporta el movimiento. Esta es la idea, en velas semanales que dibujamos en su momento.
> En el corto plazo, de un tirón a la parte alta del subcanal creciente, pues tenemos un canal más amplio que le puede llevar al objetivo citado anteriormente pero tendría que romper el actual.. Manos fuertes en posiciones compradoras, RSI creciente con fortaleza, media de 30 sesiones girando creciente por debajo del precio. La sesión de mañana es vital para el devenir del valor, si rompe con fuerza la zona 1,03 se irá a buscar inmediatamente los 1,20 - 1,25 euros. Si no puede con ella, podrían pasar otros 3 meses antes de un nuevo intento pues se impondrían las ventas.




Ese hombre es un crack!

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 15:09 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Una pena que me equivoqué en mi objetivo por 2 semanas.
> Aún tengo mucho que aprender.



Este mensaje lo puse el 4 de agosto cuando estaba a 0,64 euros.

---------- Post added 20-ene-2014 at 15:11 ----------




Depeche dijo:


> Ya he estudiado el valor a fondo, y me he llevado una gran sorpresa, lo veo muy alcista, supongo que se va a volver a poner de moda todo lo relacionado con la energía solar.
> Según mis estudios sobre el valor de Solaria,la acción llegará a un precio mínimo de 1,20 euros antes de final de año, pero dicha tendencia alcista no parará hasta los 2,50 euros incluso puede llegar a 3 euros tranquilamente.
> Eso supone mucho margen de beneficio desde precios actuales, ese nivel de 2,50 euros lo podría alcanzar en un plazo máximo de 1 año, quizá para mayo como muy tarde.
> En cuanto me deshaga de Campofrio no descarto entrar en SOLARIA.
> Al igual que Jazztel en su día, este valor lo veo alcista y con mucho potencial.



Este quería decir, del 8 de agosto.


----------



## itaka (21 Ene 2014)

me alegro por los que entraron en solaria y campofrio.

a ver si no hay dos sin tres y codere (donde aún mantengo un poquito) pega una subida por lo menos para recuperar


----------



## 1965 (21 Ene 2014)

La verdad es que yo personalmente he ganado dinero en campofrio y solaria gracias a depeche porque me metí ahí por sus opiniones. Y en codere hubiese podido ganar una pasta si no me ubiese podido la ambición. Entre las tres al final me he sacado para unas vacaciones.


----------



## creative (22 Ene 2014)

Buena subida de hoy, es interesante que el valor siga subiendo aunque el volumen baje sobre los dias anteriores.

Ojito si sale el negocio de los chinos y alguna cosilla mas que esten negociando.


PD Se sabe si se ha terminado de contruir la fabrica de brasil?


----------



## creative (27 Ene 2014)

Me acabo de salir a 1,26. vendi 2100 

Hice 3 entradas 700 x 0,88
700 x 0,82 y 700 x 0,78

Viendo que la subida se estaba perdiendo en 3 sesiones y que lo de china esta mas parado, he preferido salirme y esperar debajo del € para volver a entrar, me gusta la empresa y entrare, el tema de que me salga es que la subida no ha ido acompañada de ninguna noticia positiva, cierto es que podia haber vendido a 1,70 pero bueno uno que esperaba " la noticia positiva"

Un saludo


----------



## Rauxa (28 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> Me acabo de salir a 1,26. vendi 2100
> 
> Hice 3 entradas 700 x 0,88
> 700 x 0,82 y 700 x 0,78
> ...



Pues te ha salido mal la jugada. Hoy ha cerrado a 1'51. Es normal tener un día de bajadas cuando ha subido más de 100% en tan solo 3 o 4 días. 
Un valor se puede calentar 1 día por no sabemos qué, pero cuando ya lleva unos días así y haciendo más de 3 millones de volumen es que algo se cuece.

Ya no creo que la veamos a 1 euro


----------



## creative (28 Ene 2014)

A dia de hoy, me ha salido mal jugada eso es cierto, pero de momento las plusvalias en mi cuenta que es lo fundamental, los dias me daran la razon o a ti.


----------



## Rauxa (28 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> A dia de hoy, me ha salido mal jugada eso es cierto, pero de momento las plusvalias en mi cuenta que es lo fundamental, los dias me daran la razon o a ti.



Está claro que si uno va a corto, ya son muchas plusvaluas, así que mejor fuera e ir entrando en las bajadas. PEro para los que vamos a largo...tranquilidad.

Además, tanto Fersa como Abengoa tb han ido subiendo bastante estas jornadas. Así que a lo mejor es que hay noticias buenas sobre el sector


----------



## creative (28 Ene 2014)

Mi idea era a largo, pero tanta subida sin razon.... llevo interes de volver pero mas abajo


----------



## Rauxa (29 Ene 2014)

creative dijo:


> Mi idea era a largo, pero tanta subida sin razon.... llevo interes de volver pero mas abajo



Normalmente las razones vienen después de una gran subida y no al revés. Sino esto sería muy facil; se firma un gran contrato y la semana siguiente se revaloraliza un 100%. Ojalá todo fuera así.... Normalmente la gran subida viene antes y luego se explica lo que hay (sea humo o no).
Hoy vuelve a subir un 15%. Y fersa tb sube. Esto no es un calenton de un dia...ya llevamos varias sesiones. Y por algo será.
Algo hay en el sector...y cuando se confirma a lo mejor luego rectifica un poco


----------



## creative (29 Ene 2014)

Renovables: el tijeretazo a las primas cada vez mas cerca - Analisis fundamental

Yo lo unico que veo es esto... y quizas se este calentando el valor para que pueda salir gente.


----------



## elpipa (29 Ene 2014)

El subsector de las renovables lleva más de un año subiendo como un cohete en el resto del mundo, así como el biotecnológico.

Aqui llevamos unos meses de retraso, pero es de cajón que las empresas españolas de renovables con contratos en otros países tienen un margen de subida muy importante. 
Gamesa ya se ha adelantado, y es cuestión de tiempo que lleguen las demás si hacen bien las cosas.

Las malas noticias en este país por la eliminación de las primas ya están descontadas hace tiempo en el precio de las acciones, es más, se considera positivo que estas empresas puedan sobrevivir por sí mismas. 

No es casualidad que Gamesa, Fersa, Solaria y Montebalito hayan subido mucho en los últimos meses. Son una oportunidad, y en las tres últimas, las subidas se encuentran aún en fase embrionaria.


----------



## creative (29 Ene 2014)

elpipa dijo:


> El subsector de las renovables lleva más de un año subiendo como un cohete en el resto del mundo, así como el biotecnológico.
> 
> Aqui llevamos unos meses de retraso, pero es de cajón que las empresas españolas de renovables con contratos en otros países tienen un margen de subida muy importante.
> Gamesa ya se ha adelantado, y es cuestión de tiempo que lleguen las demás si hacen bien las cosas.
> ...



Con un PER DE 160??? Se dice rapido....


----------



## LCIRPM (13 Feb 2014)

No son buenas noticias, sobre todo para los trabajadores y sus familias.

Solaria cierra la fábrica de Puertollano: 213 trabajadores irán a la calle - elEconomista.es


----------



## vicius23 (13 Feb 2014)

Lo siento por los trabajadores. Grande Depeche, Rappel y Aramis están muy orgullosos de ti. ¿Cuánto crees que se puede haber llevado el padre de Neymar en esta quiebra según tu análisis técnico?


----------



## elpipa (20 Feb 2014)

No ha pasado ni un mes, y Fersa, Solaria y Montebalito han tenido importantes subidas. Ahora habría que esperar una buena corrección para volver a entrar, pero todavía están a tiempo.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Feb 2015)

Solaria vuelve a recalentarse y coquetea con el euro. Después de tantas semanas con los 0,7x- 0.8x vamos a ver si supera el euro y despega definitivamente.
Alguien que conozca el sector, sabe si puede haber algún cambio de ley que afecte a las renovables?


----------



## Depeche (21 Feb 2015)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Solaria vuelve a estar muy bien a corto plazo, probablemente llegará a 1,08 euros en unos días.
Si supera ese nivel no descarto verla a 1,80 euros para antes de verano.


----------



## Rauxa (23 Feb 2015)

Pues la hemos tenido a 1'05. 10% de subida....


----------



## Rauxa (23 Feb 2015)

Finalmente ha terminado a 1'12. Más de un 17% de subida.

Y mañana puede llegar a 1'20 según los analistos.


----------



## Rauxa (24 Feb 2015)

Pues ha tocado los 1,22 pero ha cerrado a 1'16 (casi 4% de subida).
De 0,77 a 1'22 es una buena subida en pocas sesiones.


----------



## Rauxa (13 Mar 2015)

Después de un par de semanas entre 1'05-1'10, hoy ha subido un 10% y se ha plantado a 1'20 y con noticias inmejorables para el sector. 
Ojo que esto puede ser la próxima burbuja, pero los primeros en entrar serán los que ganaran más.

El informe que avaló el


----------



## Rauxa (29 May 2015)

Estos 2 meses ha ido jugando con el euro y poco y el 0,98 aprox. Hoy ha cerrado con 1,02.

Vamos a ver si con los vientos del cambio de gobierno, el sector va hacia arriba


----------



## Depeche (30 May 2015)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, parece que se está animando de nuevo, en los próximos días se va a enfrentar a una resistencia clave, en caso de superarla puede tener gran recorrido al alza.


----------



## Depeche (4 Jun 2015)

Lo está haciendo bastante bien, lo veo muy factible ese 20%


----------



## MROV (4 Jun 2015)

como veis la in version en un penis enlarger?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (4 Jun 2015)

Pocos valores mas chicharreros y manipulados que la querida Solaria. No creo que haya mucha diferencia en meter pasta en la compañía o ir al hipodromo a apostar por el caballo que te guste mas..


----------



## Rauxa (16 Nov 2018)

Uppeo el hilo.

No íbamos mal encaminados, sobre todo los que entramos en 2014-2015.
Yo entré a 0,97 con el sueño de multiplicar por 10. Estamos a medio camino...

En estos últimos tiempos Solaria ha llegado a estar a 7 euros. 
Hicieron una ampliación de capital acelerada sólo para inversores privados y se las dieron a 5'80, con lo cual, la acción retrocedió. Se pasó de frenada que se fue a los 3. Ahora está en los 4'3x.

Y con dos HR de hoy:
Solaria y Repsol
Solaria sella una alianza con Repsol y se dispara un 7,8% en Bolsa | EXPANSION

Resultados. El beneficio sube un 214%
Solaria aumenta un 214% su beneficio hasta 18,5 millones - Noticiasdeaita


Yo cre oque de forma rápida tendrá que llegar a 5'80, para estar a precio de la ampliación acelerada. Y a partir de ahí, junto a noticias positivas del sector, debería ir subiendo poco a poco.
De 7 a 3 ya es una buena bajada. Ya ha recuperado casi la mitad, así que quien le quiera sacar una buena tajada, está a tiempo.

Y de paso, Audax, siempre va a la par de Solaria. Mirad el día a día del último año:
Solaria Vs Audax. Calcan las subidas y las bajadas.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (16 Nov 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Uppeo el hilo.
> 
> No íbamos mal encaminados, sobre todo los que entramos en 2014-2015.
> Yo entré a 0,97 con el sueño de multiplicar por 10. Estamos a medio camino...
> ...



Solaria mas que nunca.

ufff menudo empreson estan montando estos tios. no se quien coño le gestiona la empresa, pero es un crack. un autentico mago.

Solaria será multinacional en una decada. ahora vamos a tener la oportunidad de verla crecer dia a dia.
acabaremos el 2019 con 700mw con los beneficios que ello conlleva..
esta no va a ser la ultima PPA no. a partir de ahora van a firmar una detras de otra. no se si con Repsol, u otras energeticas.

de momento Repsol eligió a Solaria. no a otra. a SOLARIA.
el que no entre a estos precios con vista a medio/largo plazo, se va a arrepentir el resto de su vida. 
y lo digo para el que este fuera, que por lo menos no le pierda el ojo. Solaria actualmente, y con estos ultimos acontecimientos vale 7-8 pavos. 
sacad cuentas.


----------



## Rauxa (17 Nov 2018)

Expansión de hoy 
SOLARIA. Las empresas de renovables presentan historias de éxito tanto en resultados como en evolución en bolsa.
Solaria sube más de un 40% desde octubre y este año se revaloriza un 163% hasta los 537 millones de capitalización.
Además, mantiene la confianza de firmas como GVC Gaesco Beta y JB Capital, que aconsejan comprar acciones y dan un recorrido al valor de más del 75%, hasta los 7,50 y 8,50 euros, respectivamente.
Solaria ganó 18,52 millones en el primer trimestre un 214% más que un año antes.


----------



## estanflacion (19 Nov 2018)

He encontrado esta información en Rankia, por si interesa
Comparación de empresas renovables a dia de hoy. No se incluye los proyectos futuros.

Solarpark, nueva empresa que va a cotizar antes de final de año, con una valoración de 400 millones

Solarpack ampliará capital con una salida a Bolsa antes de final de año | Mercados | Cinco Días.

Solarpark - 5,4 millones de beneficios en 2017 - Capitalización 400 millones

Solaria - 18,52 millones de beneficios en 9 meses de 2018 - Capitalización 537 millones

Audax - 4,18 millones en 6 meses del 2018 . Capitalización 228 millones.

Grenergy Renovables - 3 millones de euros en 6 meses del 2018 (Ha vendido más proyectos en el segundo semestre) se estiman 9 millones en 2018 - Capitalización 79 millones

Solapark va a salir cara. Casi 4 veces más cara que Solaria, 3 veces más cara que Audax, y casi 10 veces más cara que Grenergy, que el próximo año también cotizará en el Mercado continuo, con la diferencia brutal respecto a Solarpark que cotiza en el MAB y no salió inflada, y se ajustará su valoración antes de entrar al Mercado Continuo o cuando cotice en los próximos meses.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (19 Nov 2018)

estanflacion dijo:


> He encontrado esta información en Rankia, por si interesa
> Comparación de empresas renovables a dia de hoy. No se incluye los proyectos futuros.
> 
> Solarpark, nueva empresa que va a cotizar antes de final de año, con una valoración de 400 millones
> ...



Creo que sobran palabras...

si se quiere invertir en empresas renovables, la eleccion esta bastante clara.


----------



## Rauxa (19 Nov 2018)

estanflacion dijo:


> He encontrado esta información en Rankia, por si interesa
> Comparación de empresas renovables a dia de hoy. No se incluye los proyectos futuros.
> 
> Solarpark, nueva empresa que va a cotizar antes de final de año, con una valoración de 400 millones
> ...



Que el año que viene debuten en bolsa un par de empresas de renovables es una excelente noticia.
Son empresas pequeñas pero que dan valor a este sector que sólo puede ir creciendo.
Pero no me fiaría del precio de salida.
Solaria: debuta en 2007. A un precio de 9 euros. El primer día ya se disparó un 25% y llegó a subir hasta los 24 euros creo. Y en pocos años llegó a 0,27 euros. Una vez la empresa sorteó la quiebra se colocó a 0,75. Fue cambiar el modelo de negocio y subir hasta los 7. Ahora está en los 4'40. 
2007 eran otros tiempos y por culpa de la entrada en el gobierno del PP, todo el sector renovable tuvo que dar dos pasos atrás. Yo cargué en 2014 pensando que habría un cambio de gobierno y no fue así. Así que lo mio fue un via crucis hasta estos 2 últimos años en los que ya quintuplico la inversión de 2014.

Así que cuidado cuando debuten. Yo no descarto que el primer día, tengan un buen subidón. PEro son empresas más pequeñas que Solaria y Audax, así que a ver a qué precio cotizan y como está en el sector justo en ese momento.


----------



## estanflacion (20 Nov 2018)

Solarpark de momento ni tocarla ni olerla. Sale muy cara. Cualquiera es mejor. Solaria por su tamaño, y por precios Grenergy, que cuando esté el próximo año en el Continuo deberían igualarse los precios.

Esto es subir 10 veces para estar a la par con Solarpark.
Por ahora tengo mi cartera de renovables 30% Solaria, 15% Audax, 50% Grenergy


----------



## estanflacion (3 Dic 2018)

Suele haber noticias interesantes para el sector.
Hoy le toca a Grenergy Renvables. La mas barata y ha conseguido:

Grenergy acuerda con Daelim la venta y construcción de doce plantas solares en Chile
Economía/Empresas.- Grenergy acuerda con Daelim la venta y construcción de doce plantas solares en Chile


----------



## Rauxa (3 Dic 2018)

estanflacion dijo:


> Suele haber noticias interesantes para el sector.
> Hoy le toca a Grenergy Renvables. La mas barata y ha conseguido:
> 
> Grenergy acuerda con Daelim la venta y construcción de doce plantas solares en Chile
> Economía/Empresas.- Grenergy acuerda con Daelim la venta y construcción de doce plantas solares en Chile



Y también en Solaria que ha firmado otra venta de energía con Repsol.
Repsol cierra con Solaria un nuevo paquete de compraventa de energía - Valencia Plaza


----------



## ex pepito feliz (3 Dic 2018)

Rauxa dijo:


> Y también en Solaria que ha firmado otra venta de energía con Repsol.
> Repsol cierra con Solaria un nuevo paquete de compraventa de energía - Valencia Plaza



102 MW solo para Repsol.

y lo que queda por aparecer.... madre mia la que estan liando estos tios.

los 200mw de la subasta estan apunto de aparecer. queda muy muy poco para el tan esperado HR

la pregunta es... se los llevará tambien Repsol??


----------



## estanflacion (4 Dic 2018)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> 102 MW solo para Repsol.
> 
> y lo que queda por aparecer.... madre mia la que estan liando estos tios.
> 
> ...



Va fenomenal.

He vendido Grenergy que ha subido de golpe, tocando la resistencia . Mitad para Solaria que entre hoy, mitad altia para entrar esta semana, antes que reparta dividendo.


----------



## estanflacion (17 Dic 2018)

Solaria sigue a su ritmo, Audax parecido. Grenergy retrocediendo tras su locura. `Por lo que leo y mirando números y noticias Greenalia es la que está en el punto de mira para ponerse en subida libre. Es la más barata de las 4? Dicen que debería subir un 300% para igualar a las otras.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Dic 2018)

Bueeeeeeeeeeeeeeno,
Hoy casi +10% para Solaria y casi +4% para Audax.
Y de paso Amper, tb subidita.

A ver si arreglamos estos 2 últimos meses durante la semana que viene.


----------



## estanflacion (22 Dic 2018)

Fenomenal. Y Greenalia otro 10% en subida libre.


----------



## Corcho (22 Dic 2018)

Me estoy tirando de los pelos todos los días, porquenunca veo momento para entrar en Solaria (hubo un dia perfectoa 2.5 pero esos días no podía operar) ni en las otras, siempre veo que suben más y más, no van a corregir nunca cuando el ibex corrija a 7700 o que?


----------



## austral (22 Dic 2018)

Echarle un ojo a GRENERGY, empresa renovable del MAB, que el próximo año prepara su salto al Continuo.
Y si entra al Continuo, ya sabeis, entrada de fondos y mas visibilidad de la empresa.
Por el *Plan de Negocio 2018-2020* que se ha puesto, debería estar cotizando en el 2020 a unos 13€/acción, y ayer cerro en 4,68€

*Mas información*


----------



## creative (22 Dic 2018)

Esta empresa ha evolucionado espectacularmente por 6 hitos todos 4 de ellos ajenos a la dirección.

1 bajada de costes de construcción 
2 eliminación del impuesto del sol
3 Barra libre de BCE y refinanciación de activos.
4 objetivo 2021.


Hitos de la empresa.

1 ak en un rango alto
2 Elimanacion fabrica de paneles.

Y si solaria para mí en 1 año vale 20e


----------



## ex pepito feliz (22 Dic 2018)

creative dijo:


> Esta empresa ha evolucionado espectacularmente por 6 hitos todos 4 de ellos ajenos a la dirección.
> 
> 1 bajada de costes de construcción
> 2 eliminación del impuesto del sol
> ...



En un año la veremos sobre los 9-10.
para maximos historicos (24E) finales 2021- principio 2022
si sigue su plan a rajatabla.


----------



## creative (5 Ene 2019)

Empieza fuerte el año!!!


----------



## Rauxa (5 Ene 2019)

creative dijo:


> Empieza fuerte el año!!!



Yo solo recuerdo lo que hizo Audax en enero-febrero de 2018: +500% 

La subida de Solaria fue más sostenida, cosa que me gusta más.
Y cada día que leo prensa especializada, siempre hablando de las renovables.
Hoy en Expansión: 
Holaluz se alía con la gallega EDF Solar que invertirá 80 millones.
De ser un sector inexistente a esto....

Cualquier mono que ponga el dedo encima de una empresa de renovables ganará.


----------



## creative (5 Ene 2019)

Muchos actores en el sector a intentar quitar clientes a endesa iberdrola y naturgy.

Repsol, cepsa, holaluz ,villarmir, edp y engie van a dar la guerra


----------



## Rauxa (5 Ene 2019)

creative dijo:


> Muchos actores en el sector a intentar quitar clientes a endesa iberdrola y naturgy.
> 
> Repsol, cepsa, holaluz ,villarmir, edp y engie van a dar la guerra



Yo aquí entreveo fusiones, compras, absorciones, opas...

Si alguien tiene tiempo que mire lo que ha pasado con las empresas renovables de China, Alemania,escandinavia...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (7 Ene 2019)

De momento la dejaron a huevo para visitar mañana los 5.

a ver si los mercados acompañan ( aunque ultimamente ni falta hace) y vemos una buena sesion.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2019 at 21:24 ----------




Rauxa dijo:


> Yo aquí entreveo fusiones, compras, absorciones, opas...
> 
> Si alguien tiene tiempo que mire lo que ha pasado con las empresas renovables de China, Alemania,escandinavia...



Claro que habrá de todo 

pero a las nuestras que las dejen crecer tranquilas. cuando Solaria tenga 2.3gw instalados y funcionando, 

entonces y solamente entonces nos pueden opar a 30 pavos?


----------



## creative (7 Ene 2019)

En junio estaremos en 9 cuando los primeros parques empiecen a verter energía


----------

